# The HIVE: One Mind, No Purpose.



## hafrogman

Forked from:  A flavorful thread with Sour Cream and cHIVEs : Are you hungry yet? 

A fresh new hive for fresh new corruptions.

*Lays out food*
*Begins casting Summon Galeros 1*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## The_Warlock

Wait? You laid out corrupted food? 

Galeros will likely explode. 

And NO, you are not allowed to explode here.


----------



## hafrogman

*Barglefarglenarglewtf*

That's just uncanny.

Poor Demongirl, destined to starve to death in this cold, new Hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

What? Unlikely. She likes live meat.


----------



## Blackrat

*Glomps Galeros*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> *Glomps Galeros*



*Glomps the Galeros-Blackrat gestalt*

Welcome to my Hive.  Can I get you anything?


----------



## The_Warlock

Used Missile Silo refurbished as Villain Lair?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Welcome to my Hive.  Can I get you anything?




Do you serve those deep fried potato things called frogs legs?


----------



## The_Warlock

Huh! Another New Englander...whoda thunk it?

Can you get here from there?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Do you serve those deep fried potato things called frogs legs?



. . .
*glare*

Tater tots?

Yes, I can get you some tater tots.

*grumble*grumble*frogs legs! wench!*grumble*grumble*


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh quit complaining, that's the second woman in as many weeks that's wanted to eat your legs. If you can't get any, you might as well find a cute cannibal.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Used Missile Silo refurbished as Villain Lair?



There's a Titan missile silo near Tucson.  I don't think its for sale, but I'd be glad to assist in a take-over coup.  You're on your own for shipping and handling, though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> *Glomps Galeros*




*Is Glomped*


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Oh quit complaining, that's the second woman in as many weeks that's wanted to eat your legs. If you can't get any, you might as well find a cute cannibal.



This is true.  I have very tasty legs, apparently.

But she was complaining about Blackrat so much as gnawing her ears.  Apparently turn about isn't fair play.  And considering some of the things she's been discussing, I'm not really interested in getting into a one-sided relationship with her.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it's on the roof.
> 
> Seniors get a passkey to the secret elevator.






Blackrat said:


> I already gave her the passkey.




You take me for an idiot? I've seen Hackers.

After a quick search on google, I have found the enworld does have a community pool.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Huh! Another New Englander...whoda thunk it?
> 
> Can you get here from there?




 Huh? Who?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> There's a Titan missile silo near Tucson.  I don't think its for sale, but I'd be glad to assist in a take-over coup.  You're on your own for shipping and handling, though.




Hello, UPS? What's the Ground Freight charge on shipping a Missile Silo?

OH. Oh really. Very well, I'll begin sacrificing firstborns immediately.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Huh? Who?




You. "ME" stands for Maine in the U.S., or are you from an equally daffy country with a subdivision with the same two letter abbreviation.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Huh? Who?



Hare, this is Warlock, Warlock this is Hare.

The Warlock (Middle name: One) is a Hiver.  He just hasn't been around for a couple of days.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> You. "ME" stands for Maine in the U.S., or are you from an equally daffy country with a subdivision with the same two letter abbreviation.




Oh, I knew that. But I wasn't born in Maine, I was born in Arizona. We lived there till I was 14, then we moved to Maine.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> You take me for an idiot? I've seen Hackers.



Mostly I just took it for a fun joke.  I didn't really expect you to fall for it.

As ENWorld has no roof, that I'm aware of.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Hare, this is Warlock, Warlock this is Hare.




Why Hello! You look....delicious. I'm mean cute.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Oh, I knew that. But I wasn't born in Maine, I was born in Arizona. We lived there till I was 14, then we moved to Maine.



Meh, I don't think he was going for birth, more proximity.

And of course, if you live there long enough, they convert you.  Speaking of which, Innsmouth is in New England, right?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> And of course, if you live there long enough, they convert you.  Speaking of which, Innsmouth is in New England, right?




Thats Portsmouth, shmarty pants.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Oh, I knew that. But I wasn't born in Maine, I was born in Arizona. We lived there till I was 14, then we moved to Maine.




Ar har!

Pseudo-Northerner! Get her!


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Ar har!



ar har? 



The_Warlock said:


> Pseudo-Northerner! Get her!



get her? What is this, Ghostbusters?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Meh, I don't think he was going for birth, more proximity.
> 
> And of course, if you live there long enough, they convert you.  Speaking of which, Innsmouth is in New England, right?




Innsmouth, fictionally speaking, is in MA, not ME. They have a Desert, I have Fish-Men. 

Though, Hare, if you are interested, I'm sure we could get you a deal on a new set of dew-claws and gills.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> Ar har!
> 
> Pseudo-Northerner! Get her!




Haven't you seen her avatar? The only way to get here would be a Shotgun, and I am not willing to go that far, and I don't have a weapon anyway.
Or maybe a well trained hunting dog. I don't have any, either.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Thats Portsmouth, shmarty pants.



No, no.  I was right.  Innsmouth.  Massachusetts, though.  Much closer to Warlock. . . which honestly explains a lot.







The_Warlock said:


> Ar har!
> 
> Pseudo-Northerner! Get her!



Ooops, maybe birthplace does matter to him.  Run for it!  Get hopping!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> ar har?




I could've gone with "Ah Hah", but I felt no need to tie myself closer to Scooby Doo and the Gang.




			
				Desert Hare said:
			
		

> get her? What is this, Ghostbusters?




Could be. Do you like walking around with an unlicensed nuclear accelerator on your back?


----------



## Ginnel

*Looks around the Hive* hmm the teleporting plate of cookies made it then 



hafrogman said:


> Us English guys look all alike.



My signature pictures beg to differ, my twin brother however probably brings a good argument for the statement though 

just in case anyone was still curious  or more accurately wanted to satisfy my curiosity 
1000 Point Purity Test


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I could've gone with "Ah Hah", but I felt no need to tie myself closer to Scooby Doo and the Gang.



Zoinks!  Like, hey Scoob!  This Warlock cat is one pretty scary dude.

Ruh roh!







The_Warlock said:


> Could be. Do you like walking around with an unlicensed nuclear accelerator on your back?



Who doesn't?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Much closer to Warlock. . . which honestly explains a lot.




Though I can prove I'm not of fish stock. 

I sink in water. Very earth-based. I have strong connections with gargoyles. So in Mythos speak I might be a Byakhee. 

And I do think Hastur is pretty keen.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Zoinks!  Like, hey Scoob!  This Warlock cat is one pretty scary dude.




It doesn't help that I live in the 5 College area - welcome to inspiration for those characters.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  I was right.  Innsmouth.  Massachusetts, though.  Much closer to Warlock. . . which honestly explains a lot.




Anyway, I did mess it up. Portsmouth is in Rhode Island.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Could be. Do you like walking around with an unlicensed nuclear accelerator on your back?




I thought you meant 'get her' as in the function the Ghostbusters tried to make physical contact with the library ghost.


----------



## Ginnel

As well as spinning on my chair today, I've also just stuck my tongue out for about 3-4 minutes, I just need a hill to roll down now 

Also its pancake day today, Yummy!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> I thought you meant 'get her' as in the function the Ghostbusters tried to make physical contact with the library ghost.




Me? Suggest physical contact with another human being? 

NEVER!


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Me? Suggest physical contact with another human being?
> 
> NEVER!




 Holding hands is out?


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> As well as spinning on my chair today, I've also just stuck my tongue out for about 3-4 minutes, I just need a hill to roll down now
> 
> Also its pancake day today, Yummy!




But, you are reading internet forums - isn't that kind of like rolling down an endless hill anyway?


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Holding hands is out?



Note he said suggest not enact, you have to keep your eyes out for these things


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> But, you are reading internet forums - isn't that kind of like rolling down an endless hill anyway?



Umm you must have me confused with someone else I don't read internet forums, I just try to keep up with the Hive inbetween my mind numbing data entry at work


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Holding hands is out?




The right hand? The left hand? Or the Gripping Hand?


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> just in case anyone was still curious  or more accurately wanted to satisfy my curiosity
> 1000 Point Purity Test



God that thing is long and pointless.

81.1%

There you go.  I'm as pure as driven snow (full of dirt, crud, oil and the body of a hobo that died of overexposure)


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Note he said suggest not enact, you have to keep your eyes out for these things




Shhh, you! Don't let the cat out of the bag...them's good eatin!


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Holding hands is out?





			
				Tom Lehrer said:
			
		

> I hold your hand in mine, dear,
> I press it to my lips.
> I take a healthy bite
> From your dainty fingertips.
> 
> My joy would be complete, dear,
> If you were only here,
> But still I keep your hand
> As a precious souvenir.
> 
> The night you died I cut it off.
> I really don't know why.
> For now each time I kiss it
> I get bloodstains on my tie.
> 
> I'm sorry now I killed you,
> For our love was something fine,
> And till they come to get me
> I shall hold your hand in mine.



Ah, romance.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> The right hand? The left hand? Or the Gripping Hand?




Dominant hand.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Ah, romance.




 I need some.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I need some.



Well, the way I see it, your options are as follows:

Move to Atlanta.
Move to Phoenix.
Join the rest of us Hive singletons on the official Hive dating website.


----------



## Desert Hare

By the way hafrog.

[sblock=Posting StatsDesert Hare
Total Posts: 150 
Posts Per Day: 75.31 

Hafrogman
Total Posts: 6,932 
Posts Per Day: 3.02 [/sblock]


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Well, the way I see it, your options are as follows:
> 
> Move to Atlanta.
> Move to Phoenix.
> Join the rest of us Hive singletons on the official Hive dating website.




Whos/Whats in Atlanta?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Dominant hand.




I have one of those.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> By the way hafrog.
> 
> [sblock=Posting StatsDesert Hare
> Total Posts: 150
> Posts Per Day: 75.31
> 
> Hafrogman
> Total Posts: 6,932
> Posts Per Day: 3.02 [/sblock]



Yup, you're just much better than I am.  Even discounting the years of inactivity, my last 200 posts still took me 18 days (11 posts/day).  I'm just not prolific enough.

At that rate, you should catch up to Crothian in June, 2011.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> I need some.




Who doesn't, really.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Whos/Whats in Atlanta?



Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Well, the way I see it, your options are as follows:
> 
> Move to Atlanta.
> Move to Phoenix.
> Join the rest of us Hive singletons on the official Hive dating website.




Hey now, you, there are perfectly single men in her region already - without the Innsmouth look, I might add.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Who doesn't, really.



Blackrat.
Ginnel.
Demongirl.
. . .

I'm sure there are others, those just come to mind quickly.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm just not prolific enough.




You've merely aged like a fine wine, Froggy, you are no longer fermenting nearly as wildly.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Aeson.




Ah. Wasn't aware.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Blackrat.
> Ginnel.
> Demongirl.
> . . .
> 
> I'm sure there are others, those just come to mind quickly.




On the contrary, I'm sure they need it too. The difference is..They are also GETTING it. Depends on your use of the word "need", really.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Hey now, you, there are perfectly single men in her region already - without the Innsmouth look, I might add.



Exactly, you're perfectly single.  Why would we try and improve you?    She can find a new Maine squeeze (get it) somewhere other than the hive.  If she's going to move somewhere to find someone, it may as well be somewhere that benefits me personally _something really new and different_.







The_Warlock said:


> You've merely aged like a fine wine, Froggy, you are no longer fermenting nearly as wildly.



Except that I post more now than I used to.  I'm pretty backwards for a wine.

Plus, who drinks 27 year old wine?  Maybe if I were scotch.  I was born in Scotland, that's close enough, right?


----------



## Superfreak

Desert Hare said:


> I need some.




Come on now Lolo. 

Cheer up. You know how I feel about you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> On the contrary, I'm sure they need it too. The difference is..They are also GETTING it. Depends on your use of the word "need", really.



Yeah, there's a couple ways to go about it.  I guess it's the difference between "absolute" need and "gauge" need (for lack of a better term, I shall resort to pressure comparisons)

Most people have an absolute need for companionship.
Those people without companionship, need it.
Those people who have companionship don't neccessarily need any more.

I need a car to keep my job, I have a car, therefore I'm set.  But without a car, yes, I'd be in trouble.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why would we try and improve you?




So that I don't stab you to death with weaponized gray squirrels?



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> She can find a new Maine squeeze (get it)




Boo AND Hiss.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Plus, who drinks 27 year old wine?




The cheap and desperate?




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe if I were scotch.  I was born in Scotland, that's close enough, right?




Couldn't hurt. Have you ever soaked in an oak barrel? That's probably close enough.


----------



## Desert Hare

Superfeak said:


> Come on now Lolo.
> 
> Cheer up. You know how I feel about you.




Hey Tad. 

Where you been?


And yes I do, but you know that we can't go back to the way it used to be.

You'll always be a very good friend to me regardless.


----------



## Superfreak

The_Warlock said:


> Couldn't hurt. Have you ever soaked in an oak barrel? That's probably close enough.




Just don't stay in too long. You'd be dangerously close to being pickled alive.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> So that I don't stab you to death with weaponized gray squirrels?






The_Warlock said:


> Boo AND Hiss.



Glad you approve.  


The_Warlock said:


> The cheap and desperate?



Sounds like the woman of my dreams.







The_Warlock said:


> Couldn't hurt. Have you ever soaked in an oak barrel? That's probably close enough.



Hmm, I'll have to give that a shot.  Gimme a hand with these nails, would you?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, there's a couple ways to go about it.




I was thinking more along the lines of:

I NEED oxygen to live.
I currently have a continuous supply of oxygen.
I still NEED oxygen to live.

Process oriented definition.


----------



## Superfreak

Desert Hare said:


> Hey Tad.
> 
> Where you been?



I've been having account problems. Been trying to log on as Superfreak, but realized the extra r wasn't in there. On top of that I got busy yesterday working on our Pathfinder game.



Desert Hare said:


> And yes I do, but you know that we can't go back to the way it used to be.
> 
> You'll always be a very good friend to me regardless.



I don't understand. But I can respect your decision and I don't want to stop being your friend.


----------



## hafrogman

Superfeak said:


> Come on now Lolo.



You think that she's a very special girl?
From her head down to her toenails?

. . . she's a superfreak, superfreak
she's super freaky, yow.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


>




Just because I don't have the Innsmouth Look doesn't mean I'm not working on "Things Man Was Not Meant to Know" (Not to be confused with buying Feminine Hygiene Products for a Significant Other which is "Things Man Cannot Comprehend How to Purchase Approriately.")


----------



## hafrogman

Superfeak said:


> I've been having account problems. Been trying to log on as Superfreak, but realized the extra r wasn't in there. On top of that I got busy yesterday working on our Pathfinder game.



Looks like there isn't any superfreak currently.  So if you wander over to meta and ask nicely, they'll probably switch it around.

Unless you want to be Superfeak.

_edit: Nevermind, you already did._

Welcome to the Hive and whatnot.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Just because I don't have the Innsmouth Look doesn't mean I'm not working on "Things Man Was Not Meant to Know" (Not to be confused with buying Feminine Hygiene Products for a Significant Other which is "Things Man Cannot Comprehend How to Purchase Approriately.")



I'm waiting for the catalog "Things Man Was Never Meant to Know Existed, But Now Has to Own."


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Unless you want to be Superfeak.




A wander over to Urban Dictionary suggests that NO ONE wants to be any kind of "Feak."


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm waiting for the catalog "Things Man Was Never Meant to Know Existed, But Now Has to Own."




That would be both Awesome, and the end of the world Last Tuesday.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> A wander over to Urban Dictionary suggests that NO ONE wants to be any kind of "Feak."



Except for definition #3 for some bizarre reason.







			
				Urban Dictionary said:
			
		

> Your sister is a feak.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Except for definition #3 for some bizarre reason.




But then you'd be your own sister. 

That would be....problematic, especially if you were a man.


----------



## Superfreak

hafrogman said:


> You think that she's a very special girl?
> From her head down to her toenails?
> 
> . . . she's a superfreak, superfreak
> she's super freaky, yow.




Indeed I do. We used to be an item.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> But then you'd be your own sister.
> 
> That would be....problematic, especially if you were a man.



No, no.  That's just the example.  Feak = Very fine girl (acccording to #3).  So basically I'm informing you that I want to jump your sister's bones.

Assuming
a) you have a sister
b) she is very fine
c) she has bones (because really, who wants to have sex with amorphia?)


----------



## The_Warlock

d) None of the Above, and the Weaponized Gray Squirrels are beginning orbital insertion in 3...2...1...


----------



## hafrogman

Superfeak said:


> Indeed I do. We used to be an item.



Yeah, we kinda gathered.  Really it was just an excuse for me to insert Rick James lyrics into my commentary.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, we kinda gathered.  Really it was just an excuse for me to insert Rick James lyrics into my commentary.









*Rick James is a hell of a drug.*​


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> d) None of the Above, and the Weaponized Gray Squirrels are beginning orbital insertion in 3...2...1...





But you said none of the above?  Why are you attacking me with weaponized squirrels if you don't have a sister whose honor to defend?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *Rick James is a hell of a drug.*​




I swear him, Steven Tyler and Mick Jagger all used bicycle pumps to keep the PSI in their lips up to economy car street spec.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> *Rick James is a hell of a drug.*​



So, I never watched the Chappelle Show, but a friend of mine was a fan.  He also wasn't very grammar savy.  So when he changed his online status to 

"Frank is Rick James B*tch"

I was honesly confused, as I thought he was claiming to be "Rick James' B*tch", not "Rick James, B*tch!".  And I was wondering why anyone would broadcast such a fact.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> But you said none of the above?  Why are you attacking me with weaponized squirrels if you don't have a sister whose honor to defend?




e) Bored?
f) The Squirrels Were Restless!
g) Sorry, officer, I didn't know it was loaded.
h) FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> h) FOR SCIENCE!



Ah!  I can't see!  Damn you, Warlock!

You blinded me!
With SCIENCE!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> So, I never watched the Chappelle Show, but a friend of mine was a fan.




Snicker.

I was forced by some friends to watch the episode from whence that comes. It was funny in a train wreck sort of way.

Grammar impairment - amusement for the rest of us.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> So, I never watched the Chappelle Show, but a friend of mine was a fan.  He also wasn't very grammar savy.  So when he changed his online status to
> 
> "Frank is Rick James B*tch"
> 
> I was honesly confused, as I thought he was claiming to be "Rick James' B*tch", not "Rick James, B*tch!".  And I was wondering why anyone would broadcast such a fact.




Yeah, I can see how that could be confusing.


----------



## The_Warlock

For those of you who aren't The Frog or myself, I'm sure you have come to the conclusion that we are, in fact, insane.

We aren't trying to marginalize you through excessive ludicrous posting, it's an invitation. Please, join the Asylum.

*Boing boing boing boing boing*


----------



## Superfreak

hafrogman said:


> Ah!  I can't see!  Damn you, Warlock!
> 
> You blinded me!
> With SCIENCE!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fI8834iCgo]YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science[/ame]


----------



## Superfreak

The_Warlock said:


> For those of you who aren't The Frog or myself, I'm sure you have come to the conclusion that we are, in fact, insane.
> 
> We aren't trying to marginalize you through excessive ludicrous posting, it's an invitation. Please, join the Asylum.
> 
> *Boing boing boing boing boing*



I've been pouncing off the padded walls since the day I was born.


----------



## The_Warlock

Superfeak said:


> YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science





There ya go. Now ya got it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Superfeak said:


> I've been pouncing off the padded walls since the day I was born.




I can vouch for that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Superfeak said:
			
		

> ...pouncing off ...




"Pouncing" off? 

Hey Frog, this guy attacks helpless, innocent walls by jumping off of other innocent walls. Isn't that against the Geneva Convention?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I can vouch for that.



What were you doing hanging around on the day he was born?


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

MY room has padded walls, and I get to wear this spiffy white coat with extra long sleeves 

ok, not really 

and as a side note, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes!  I am stuffed


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> Evening Hive!
> 
> MY room has padded walls, and I get to wear this spiffy white coat with extra long sleeves
> 
> ok, not really
> 
> and as a side note, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes, pancakes!  I am stuffed




Was there any spam (or Vikings) with that?


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Was there any spam (or Vikings) with that?




Cinnamon sugar, butter, chicken strips, beaf strips, mushrooms, fried bananas, blueberries and icecream (no necessarily all at the same time)

No spam (spam spam spammity spam) or blackratsVikings that I noticed.


----------



## The_Warlock

ENWorld
    is
      going
          slowleeeeeeeeeee

For
   me.


I
  blame
       Critical 
            Pancake
                   Mass.


Slllllooooooooooowwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> ENWorld
> is
> going
> slowleeeeeeeeeee
> 
> For
> me.
> 
> 
> I
> blame
> Critical
> Pancake
> Mass.
> 
> 
> Slllllooooooooooowwwwwwwwww.....



*belch*

Just seems to be offtopic/hive that is uber slow.  General is useable at the moment....


----------



## Phaezen

I think I broke the hive.......


----------



## megamania




----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


>




Hey there was a red button, I just couldn't resist....


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> I think I broke the hive.......




Bad Phaezen, no more pancake for you!


----------



## Blackrat

Pancake! Where?


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Hey there was a red button, I just couldn't resist....



We need to work on your impulse contrOh! Shiny!


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Bad Phaezen, no more pancake for you!




Couldn't eat another bite anyway.....


----------



## The_Warlock

phaezen said:


> couldn't eat another bite anyway.....




...forever.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> ...forever.




  

*Throws himself at The_Warlock's feet and begs for mercy*


----------



## The_Warlock

You can have waffles though...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You can have waffles though...



Mmmm.  Waffles.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> You can have waffles though...




And in the morning I'm making Waffels!


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> And in the morning I'm making Waffels!



You're Eddie Murphy?

Dude, stop with the "I play me, and me in a fat suit" movies already.  Go back to swearing, and make Beverly Hills Cop 4.  That is all.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> You're Eddie Murphy?
> 
> Dude, stop with the "I play me, and me in a fat suit" movies already.  Go back to swearing, and make Beverly Hills Cop 4.  That is all.




I'm eddie, just shorter, whiter and fatter   and nowhere near as rich . The one advantage that I have is I was born in the "motherland"


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> I was born in the "motherland"




It's full of Mothers? Everywhere? Doesn't that get kinda creepy after a while? And not to mention all the excess children when they have to be flushed and re-Mothered....


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> It's full of Mothers? Everywhere? Doesn't that get kinda creepy after a while? And not to mention all the excess children when they have to be flushed and re-Mothered....




oh look here are your pills...

Note to self, maybe wait a day or so after the next Character builder update to run the update.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:
			
		

> oh look here are your pills...




No, no. No thanks. The Servants of Hastur need no pills, the patterns in the yellow wallpaper are calming enough. And tell us who needs a visit next. 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

eh hem. Pardon me. Villainous cough.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> The Servants of Hastur.../quote]
> Hastur, Hastur, Hast.. *splorch*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Hare, this is Warlock, Warlock this is Hare.
> 
> The Warlock (Middle name: One) is a Hiver.  He just hasn't been around for a couple of days.



I think sarcastic should be his middle name.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I need some.



We're wookin' pa nub.



hafrogman said:


> Well, the way I see it, your options are as follows:
> 
> Move to Atlanta.
> Move to Phoenix.
> Join the rest of us Hive singletons on the official Hive dating website.



Of those 3 choices which do you think she'd really rather choose? 


Desert Hare said:


> Whos/Whats in Atlanta?



The one and the only.



hafrogman said:


> Aeson.



He remembers.


hafrogman said:


> Blackrat.
> Ginnel.
> Demongirl.
> . . .
> 
> I'm sure there are others, those just come to mind quickly.



Rev, aurora, Mega, Sliderwade, Kill Zone, Duskblade The list goes on and on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That was um... fast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have a sload of projects all in the workings....  they are making my mind spin.  Luckily, they are mostly related to video so...


----------



## Knightfall

Anyone talked to Rev lately? What about Dog Moon?


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Anyone talked to Rev lately? What about Dog Moon?



 I'm sure Rev is tied up again. Dog Moon comes around some times but is drifting away from the hive I think. Too phuzzle for him I guess.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I'm sure Rev is tied up again. Dog Moon comes around some times but is drifting away from the hive I think. Too phuzzle for him I guess.



Yeah, I think that's likely the case regarding Rev. And I had noticed that Dog Moon spends less tiem in the Hive (posting, anyway). I'm not posting in the Hive as much either. Too phuzzle for me.

Anyway, talk to you later.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Too phuzzle for him I guess.





Knightfall said:


> Too phuzzle for me.



I'm not actually that happy with all the phuzzle either. Little phuzzle is ok, but it's getting a bit out of hands...


----------



## Blackrat

So, who's willing to play: Ctrl+Alt+Del


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm not actually that happy with all the phuzzle either. Little phuzzle is ok, but it's getting a bit out of hands...



 Are you saying I'm getting out of hand? Maybe I should stop posting?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think.... Rev is "spent"  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Blackrat

*feasts on Relique's hat*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack!


----------



## Blackrat

Needed mustard...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... that last round in the fgame was full of fail.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel. You around? I bothered with that test finally. I'm 31.1% pure


----------



## Relique du Madde

God damn stupid anime!!

Girl A (a good guy driven insane):  In mech.. with ultimate weapon that takes 5 minutes to fire.
Girl B:  Doesn't believe in killing wants to stop girl A
Girl C: Angsty and wants to save the city and destroy society.  Wants to kill Girl A (at the moment) so she can stop girl A from destroying the city.  She also wants to destroy the world's "psuedo utopian society" in the process.
Girl B and C fight and chat, have a touching moment and manages to convince  Girl A to not attack.  The mecha has an overrider and fires anyways but gets hit by a blast that was deflected (by girl b)  10 minutes ago. Girl A appears to die when the mech explodes (but since this is the last to final episode she doesn't).

Problem in this scenerio:   Girl B and C (who were able to fly) could have ripped girl A from the cock pit of the mech (it was open) and destroyed the controls to the mech.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ginnel. You around? I bothered with that test finally. I'm 31.1% pure



*Blinks*

*Nods*

don't worry I won't count up from 0% ticking off the most disgusting ones till I can figure out what you have done 

And I feel someone is misusing the word Phuzzle 

Now it was the amount of giggity that nearly made me quit the Hive


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *Blinks*
> 
> *Nods*
> 
> don't worry I won't count up from 0% ticking off the most disgusting ones till I can figure out what you have done




Well, it is pretty much only the most disgusting things that I haven't done. 

I think my score got lowered quite a bit 'cause I did quite many drugs in my youth, and 'cause I'm not very stingy about gender...


----------



## Darkness

Ginnel said:


> don't worry I won't count up from 0% ticking off the most disgusting ones till I can figure out what you have done



Figuring out what he hasn't done (yet) would probably be easier anyway.


----------



## Desert Hare

The hive is phuzzlicious.

That is all.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, it is pretty much only the most disgusting things that I haven't done.
> 
> I think my score got lowered quite a bit 'cause I did quite many drugs in my youth, and 'cause I'm not very stingy about gender...



 Yah if you've been with both genders it lowers it a lot and also the drugs 
I was reasonably pure before I got my first girlfriend 81-82% ish
When we were done it was down to its current (as far as I can remember must do it again tonight/tomorrow) 69%


----------



## Desert Hare

Good morning Ginnel.

*Gives ginnel a kitty treat*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Good morning Ginnel.
> 
> *Gives ginnel a kitty treat*




I don't get any treats 

*goes to pout in the corner, and eats a secret cookie*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I don't get any treats
> 
> *goes to the corner, and eats a secret cookie*




Good morning Blackrat. 

*kisses Blackrat on the head and gives him some apple slices*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Have anyone noticed how funny the Matrix is?  Everyone is running around using cell phones to talk to the mother ship yet they need to use phone booths to leave the Matrix.  Also, you would think that androids would have developed an array of ultra sophisticated firewalls, nueral viruses, and even implant "kill switches" to combat human matrix hacks.  Hell I don't see why the against didn't teliport or be able to track everyone within the Matrix the Blizzard could theoretically do in WoW.  Its funny thinking how much of a cliche the matrix was even back when it was released.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Hell I don't see why the against didn't teliport or be able to track everyone within the Blizzard could theoretically do in WoW.




Wait, what?


----------



## Ginnel

Ginnel Dictionary definition of Phuzzle:

Phuzzle
Fu_-zul_
This action is usually enacted by a small-ish furry animal such as a cat, of snuggling up against someone with their fur, usually involving the movement of their head against the person being phuzzled.
Humans try to renact this either by the using their hair on their head or if male using any stubble/beard growth they may have, usually but not always accompanied by a hug.
Phuzzling is almost always used is an affectionate none sexual way.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Good morning Blackrat.
> 
> *kisses Blackrat on the head and gives him some apple slices*




*pouts some more*
I don't like apples.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Ginnel Dictionary definition of Phuzzle:
> 
> Phuzzle
> Fu_-zul_
> This action is usually enacted by a small-ish furry animal such as a cat, of snuggling up against someone with their fur, usually involving the movement of their head against the person being phuzzled.
> Humans try to renact this either by the using their hair on their or if male using any stubble/beard growth they may have, usually but not always accompanied by a hug.
> Phuzzling is almost always used is an affectionate none sexual way.




Cats, rabbits and rats can all phuzzle. Thus the hive is phuzzlicious.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *pouts some more*
> I don't like apples.






You're the first rat i've met that doesn't like apples. 

*gives the rat a dollop of vanilla ice cream*

Just so you're aware, chocolate ingeested by most animals is poisonous to them.


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats the slices anyways*
Now if you'd bake them in a pie, I'd love you forever...
*Eats the icecream*
*Eats chocolate too*
*Goes to brew some coffee*


----------



## Blackrat

*Runs around the Hive screaming*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Eats the slices anyways*
> Now if you'd bake them in a pie, I'd love you forever...




Do you like crabapple pie?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Wait, what?




Agents..  in the Matrix.  See if you play WoW for over like 72 hours straight and log in from multiple IPs Blizzard flags your account as a possible violation.  So theoretically a group of machines which are able to make a virtual environment with a several billion Tbps bit rate and the combined computing capability of the known population of the earth would be able to defeat NEO the instant he enters the matrix.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Runs around the Hive screaming*




I warned you that chocolate is poisonous to most animals. But no, you chose not to heed my warning.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Agents..  in the Matrix.  See if you play WoW for over like 72 hours straight and log in from multiple IPs Blizzard flags your account as a possible violation.  So theoretically a group of machines which are able to make a virtual environment with a Tbps  bit rate would be able to defeat NEO the instant he enters the matrix.




I'm guessing then that the ships have firewall breaker software. That would be the logical conclusion.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Do you like crabapple pie?




What's that? Remember, I'm not english speaking, so I don't know all the special words. That sounds something that the teacher from Simpsons might do...


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> God damn stupid anime!!
> 
> Girl A (a good guy driven insane): In mech.. with ultimate weapon that takes 5 minutes to fire.
> Girl B: Doesn't believe in killing wants to stop girl A
> Girl C: Angsty and wants to save the city and destroy society. Wants to kill Girl A (at the moment) so she can stop girl A from destroying the city. She also wants to destroy the world's "psuedo utopian society" in the process.
> Girl B and C fight and chat, have a touching moment and manages to convince Girl A to not attack. The mecha has an overrider and fires anyways but gets hit by a blast that was deflected (by girl b) 10 minutes ago. Girl A appears to die when the mech explodes (but since this is the last to final episode she doesn't).
> 
> Problem in this scenerio: Girl B and C (who were able to fly) could have ripped girl A from the cock pit of the mech (it was open) and destroyed the controls to the mech.



If thats the only problem with the anime there then I'd say its most realistic thought out one yet


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I warned you that chocolate is poisonous to most animals. But no, you chose not to heed my warning.




No, I'm running around 'cause my birthday is in one week and I haven't yet bought me a present...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> What's that? Remember, I'm not english speaking, so I don't know all the special words. That sounds something that the teacher from Simpsons might do...




Crabapples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> What's that? Remember, I'm not english speaking, so I don't know all the special words. That sounds something that the teacher from Simpsons might do...



crab apples are just another variety of apples, smaller, a bit red and a lot more sweet and sour, though that depends on the tree, my Grandad and Grandma used to have one in their garden  though quite a few got filled with various insects and stuff wanting to eat them 

I remember the taste being sour


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm running around 'cause my birthday is in one week and I haven't yet bought me a present...










Maybe if you're a really good little rat and behave yourself I'll let you see more.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Crabapples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I don't know... Maybe... But I'd prefer traditional apple pie


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm running around 'cause my birthday is in one week and I haven't yet bought me a present...




Your Birthday? - You're doing it wrong, Blackrat.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Your Birthday? - You're doing it wrong, Blackrat.




Maybe they do it differently overseas.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> If thats the only problem with the anime there then I'd say its most realistic thought out one yet






It's weird..  I'm more forgiving of comic books and rpgs when they have an ungodly amount of dialog during the middle of a climatic fight, but with TV and Movies I always find myself yelling out:  "PULL THE DAMN TRIGGER ALREADY!!!"


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Maybe if you're a really good little rat and behave yourself I'll let you see more.




That's not you ...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Your Birthday? - You're doing it wrong, Blackrat.




What do you mean? Ofcourse I need to buy me a present. How else would I know that I love me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Maybe they do it differently overseas.




No he's doing that so that he he could give people a hint.

Blackrat's friend:  Dude that's a cool game, when did you get it?
Blackrat:  It was a bday gift.
Blackrat's friend:  Cool...  when's your Bday?
Blackrat:  It was thursday.
Blackrat's Friend: Oh dude, I'm sorry... I flaked.  Happy B-Day...  I'm still not getting you anything, you do know that?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No he's doing that so that he he could give people a hint.
> 
> Blackrat's friend:  Dude that's a cool game, when did you get it?
> Blackrat:  It was a bday gift.
> Blackrat's friend:  Cool...  when's your Bday?
> Blackrat:  It was *wednesday*.
> Blackrat's Friend: Oh dude, I'm sorry... I flaked.  Happy B-Day...  I'm still not getting you anything, you do know that?




fify


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> That's not you ...




It's as close as I could get.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean? Ofcourse I need to buy me a present. How else would I know that I love me?




You're not the only one that does this I'm guessing. I buy myself a present for my b-day every year.


----------



## Blackrat

I think I might buy me some LEGO this year...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> fify




Cool.  Here's my B-Day gift to you:  Your character will not die at my hands... for at least a week.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Here's my B-Day gift to you:  You will not die at my hands... for at least a week.




You sure about that?

I don't trust you.

Now I know you're out to get me...

*hides under the pillow to scheme a plot to thwart Relique's plot*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Here's my B-Day gift to you:  Your character will not die at my hands... for at least a week.




Unfortunately, it is possible that invisible castle will try to kill your character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> I don't trust you.
> 
> Now I know you're out to get me...
> 
> *hides under the pillow to scheme a plot to thwart Relique's plot*




See the change to my post :whistles:


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I think I might buy me some LEGO this year...




Amazon.com: Lego star wars


----------



## Desert Hare

Need to use the litter box. 

Be back in a bit.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> Maybe they do it differently overseas.




I am overseas, too! I don't get myself birthday presents.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Amazon.com: Lego star wars




Exactly. I already have the game, and this is what I got me last year: LEGO.com Star Wars Products - Episodes 1-6 - 6212 - X-Wing Fighter™

I think I might need to try and get either of these this year: LEGO.com Star Wars Products - Exclusive - 10188 - Death Star™
LEGO.com Star Wars Products - Exclusive - 10178 - AT-AT™ Walker


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> You're not the only one that does this I'm guessing. I buy myself a present for my b-day every year.



I buy one for my Twin brother each year does that count? 

I pretty much buy myself something every week or two no matter how big or small that may be


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am overseas, too! I don't get myself birthday presents.




That's 'cause you've gotten old


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> It's as close as I could get.




So is that your sis' then?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> It's as close as I could get.



 So when can we start singing _Ebony and Ivory_?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> That's 'cause you've gotten old




No, I've got parents and family members that give me presents. 

I just buy stuff at any time I feel the need (and have the money, but usually my needs are compatible to the money I have  )


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> No, I've got parents and family members that give me presents.
> 
> I just buy stuff at any time I feel the need (and have the money, but usually my needs are compatible to the money I have  )




Me too. But I can still buy something special for birthday, that I wouldn't otherwise buy, just because I want it and it's my birthday. A good excuse to get me some LEGO eventhough I'm this old already


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> So when can we start singing _Ebony and Ivory_?




Rat right now?


----------



## Desert Hare

Oh my god.







That's terrible.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Oh my god.
> ...
> That's terrible.




Yeah, I already posted a link to it earlier today 
Wanna play with me ?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I already posted a link to it earlier today
> Wanna play with me ?




No x-box or ps3.


----------



## Desert Hare

Desert Hare said:


> No x-box or ps3.




Thought that'll probably be rectified in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Desert Hare

What? 

Did everyone evacuate the hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> What?
> 
> Did everyone evacuate the hive?




Evacuation comp...

Evacua...

Evacuation comp...
comp...
comp...

Evacuation complete.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Evacuation comp...
> 
> Evacua...
> 
> Evacuation comp...
> comp...
> comp...
> 
> Evacuation complete.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09D8hAcUzms]Austin Powers 1 - Evacuation Complete[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Well done


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Well done




It's a dirty movie but it's funny as hell.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> It's a dirty movie but it's funny as hell.




*Blink blink*
Dirty?
Austin Powers?


_Caligula_ is a dirty movie, Austin Powers' are just slightly naughty...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Blink blink*
> Dirty?
> Austin Powers?




All that sexual innuendo and overtones.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> All that sexual innuendo and overtones.




I see we have differing opinions on the definition of dirty. A bit of innuendo doesn't list that high on my list...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I see we have differing opinions on the definition of dirty. A bit of innuendo doesn't list that high on my list...




No two people are the same.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> No two people are the same.




Only a Sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Only a Sith deals in absolutes.




Well, I'm not a sith.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Well, I'm not a sith.




You sure?

Oh well, never mind then...

*Hides the lightsaber*


----------



## Desert Hare

*Stevie Wonder is da man!*

Isn't she lovely 
Isn't she wonderfull 
Isn't she precious 
Less than one minute old 
I never thought through love we'd be 
Making one as lovely as she 
But isn't she lovely made from love 

Isn't she pretty 
Truly the angel's best 
Boy, I'm so happy 
We have been heaven blessed 
I can't believe what God has done 
through us he's given life to one 
But isn't she lovely made from love 

Isn't she lovely 
Life and love are the same 
Life is Aisha 
The meaning of her name 
Londie, it could have not been done 
Without you who conceived the one 
That's so very lovely made from love


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> You sure?
> 
> Oh well, never mind then...
> 
> *Hides the lightsaber*




I'm also not a Highlander.


----------



## Blackrat

Song about a baby?

Meh...

Though I have a sermon ready, that has to do with newborn baby, booger and sin, but that's not here nor now


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I'm also not a Highlander.




Then why are you wearing that kilt?

Oh, no, it's me wearing the kilt...

Oh, never mind... Again...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I already posted a link to it earlier today
> Wanna play with me ?



Yup but you ain't got xbox live gold account sorted yet 

I found out last night that either

I'm rubbish at street fighter.
Or
I'm average at street fighter and the bad players just don't play online.

I still want a proper fighting stick


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I see we have differing opinions on the definition of dirty. A bit of innuendo doesn't list that high on my list...



Snap

Us British are basically brought up with it, National "newspapers" having breasts on page 3, the Carry on Films, seaside naughty postcards etc.

Austin Powers is basically innocent fun


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Snap
> 
> Us British are basically brought up with it, National "newspapers" having breasts on page 3, the Carry on Films, seaside naughty postcards etc.
> 
> Austin Powers is basically innocent fun




Yeah, that's what I'd call it too.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Then why are you wearing that kilt?
> 
> Oh, no, it's me wearing the kilt...
> 
> Oh, never mind... Again...




That's not a kilt, its a dress.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> That's not a kilt, its a dress.




No, this is definetly a kilt: http://www.getshirty.com/getshirty/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_name=CASUAL+PACK+3+%A3129%2E95&dept_id=3072 . Haven't had a dress in 7(?) years...


----------



## Ginnel

Rat!

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0014QW8JU/ref=nosim/?tag=hotukdeals-21]LEGO Star Wars 7673: MagnaGuard Starfighter: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games[/ame]

looks like they deliver lego to finland too


----------



## Aeson

If some of you are bothered by things said here you should have spoken up sooner. We're not trying to offend anyone or annoy them. I get the feeling it doesn't offend Blackrat but annoys him. Same may go for Ginnel. Just speak up dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> looks like they deliver lego to finland too




Most of those are available from my local supermarket


----------



## Aeson

And Desert Hare: If you have a problem with being hit on or flirted with then say something. We're ok with rejection. We're used to it by now.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I get the feeling it doesn't offend Blackrat but annoys him.




I'm actually just conserned that some random ENWorlder stumbles here and gets offended, reports stuff, and we lose the Hive. There have been times when we have jumped over the edge to no-no conversation areas. It's lucky that the Hive moves so fast that they get lost to netherwebs...


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> That's not a kilt, *thats a space station!.*



er fixed it for you?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm actually just conserned that some random ENWorlder stumbles here and gets offended, reports stuff, and we lose the Hive. There have been times when we have jumped over the edge to no-no conversation areas. It's lucky that the Hive moves so fast that they get lost to netherwebs...



We have been reported before or Umbran just stumbled in one day. It's very possible we could get in trouble but seem to push it anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> er fixed it for you?



I think it's a small moon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I think it's a small moon.




Well it is if I lift it...

What? I'm talking about spacesations here, not kilts


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> No, this is definetly a kilt: CASUAL PACK 3 £129.95 - GetShirty.com . Haven't had a dress in 7(?) years...




You're forgetting that I'm a girl, *that lives in the US!* It's definitely a dress.


----------



## Desert Hare

I'm gonna go make a salad for breakfast. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You're forgetting that I'm a girl, *that lives in the US!* It's definitely a dress.




Even with that logic, it's not a dress. That makes it a skirt


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> You're forgetting that I'm a girl, *that lives in the US!* It's definitely a dress.



Even in the US it would a skirt not a dress.  On men it would be a kilt even if it were a skirt.


----------



## Ginnel

Heavens no the content or subject matter will pretty much never offend 
me. EDIT:Just as we've said the constant flirting and stuff got pretty boring pretty quick.

As regards nono conversations I think we steer very close to the edge possibly crossing the line very occasionally, but its quickly reigned in/self regulated and nothing of offense, mostly I tend to see its about politics.

I don't believe any conversations we've had about adult relations have been out of line, innuendo and vague descriptions are our friends


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I think it's a small moon.



"theres the set up from Ginnel and Aeson knocks it out of the ball park!!!"

hmm dam American Sporticisms it probably should have been

"And theres the set up from Ginnel and Aeson with the Slamm dunk!!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> er fixed it for you?




Now you're just mean.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I'm gonna go make a salad for breakfast. Be back in a bit.




Oh bummer. My potato mash and meatballsauce got delayed. Gotta make it today. It's delicious...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Even in the US it would a skirt not a dress.  On men it would be a kilt even if it were a skirt.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Heavens no the content or subject matter will pretty much never offend
> me. EDIT:Just as we've said the constant flirting and stuff got pretty boring pretty quick.
> 
> As regards nono conversations I think we steer very close to the edge possibly crossing the line very occasionally, but its quickly reigned in/self regulated and nothing of offense, mostly I tend to see its about politics.
> 
> I don't believe any conversations we've had about adult relations have been out of line, innuendo and vague descriptions are our friends



I wasn't sure what you meant when you said something about quitting the hive. I don't want us to do anything to drive people away. I'm wondering if things got a little out of hand for Darth K'trava. She hasn't been around in a long time. 


Ginnel said:


> "theres the set up from Ginnel and Aeson knocks it out of the ball park!!!"
> 
> hmm dam American Sporticisms it probably should have been
> 
> "And theres the set up from Ginnel and Aeson with the Slamm dunk!!"



either one works actually. The slam dunk might have been better.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Oh bummer. My potato mash and meatballsauce got delayed. Gotta make it today. It's delicious...




So's this salad.


----------



## Aeson

I got an email from my boss's boss the VP of our department saying I in fact did not do something I said I did earlier in the night. While I did do it, I didn't do it correctly and the info wasn't saved. It's been corrected now but I look foolish to the big guy.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm gonna go make a salad for breakfast. Be back in a bit.



but that's rabbit food. Go for some meat. Meat and cheese. Meat, cheese, and bread. Meat, cheese, bread, and tomato sauce.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's been corrected now but I look foolish to the big guy.




Bummer.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> but that's rabbit food. Go for some meat. Meat and cheese. Meat, cheese, and bread. Meat, cheese, bread, and tomato sauce.




I sliced up some chicken strips to add to my salad.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Bummer.



Yeah but he'll get over it. You try to impress the boss and it never works out.


Desert Hare said:


> I sliced up some chicken strips to add to my salad.



Atta girl.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat, did you get your cookies?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Blackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not you ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as close as I could get.
Click to expand...




			
				Robin Hood - Men in Tights said:
			
		

> A black sheriff?!?!?
> He's black?!?!?






Aeson said:


> but that's rabbit food. Go for some meat. Meat and cheese. Meat, cheese, and bread. Meat, cheese, bread, and tomato sauce.



And she's a rabbit.  Apropos, really.

Morning, Hive.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Atta girl.




Its quite a tasty salad.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Blackrat, did you get your cookies?




Yes I did, Chocolate/Chocolate-chip cookies. :drool:

Extra good with hot chocolate milk and icecream...


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I sliced up some chicken strips to add to my salad.



Hmmm salad.

My current "recipe" is whatever green/purple salad leaves i can get my hand on, red pepper, carrots, chicken tikka and a tiny bit of beetroot, together with either a low fat honey and mustard dressing or a vinagerette.

However this morning was sausage bacon and egg in a sandwhich


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> And she's a rabbit.  Apropos, really.
> 
> Morning, Hive.




Morning froggy. How's the desert this morning?

*kisses the frog on the head and gives him a small cupful of dead flies*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> My current "recipe" is whatever green/purple salad leaves i can get my hand on, red pepper, carrots, chicken tikka and a tiny bit of beetroot, together with either a low fat honey and mustard dressing or a vinagerette.



Beetroot has got to be the quintessential British veggie.  I've never met an American who ate it.  Most can't even identify it.  It shows up in our salad bars to the bafflement of my friends.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> However this morning was sausage bacon and egg in a sandwhich




No waffles? I thought you said you were making waffles today?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Morning froggy. How's the desert this morning?



I haven't actually been out in it yet.  But if it's anything like yesterday, it's quite nice.  Good time for Phoenix weather.







Desert Hare said:


> *kisses the frog on the head and gives him a small cupful of dead flies*



*blush*

...

*hides the dead flies in a houseplant*


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Beetroot has got to be the quintessential British veggie.  I've never met an American who ate it.  Most can't even identify it.  It shows up in our salad bars to the bafflement of my friends.




Pickled Beets is kind of traditional finnish sidedish. It makes a hell of a mess if you accidentally drop it on your clothes


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> No waffles? I thought you said you were making waffles today?



I'm pretty sure he was just quoting Shrek.

I could make waffles though. . . or waffle really.  One at a time.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes I did, Chocolate/Chocolate-chip cookies. :drool:
> 
> Extra good with hot chocolate milk and icecream...



Chocolate with chocolate chips and hot chocolate and ice cream. You're hardcore. 

I went with chocolate chunk cookies and some French vanilla ice cream. Warm the cookie and then put the ice cream on top. Yummy.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Beetroot has got to be the quintessential British veggie.  I've never met an American who ate it.




I've had it before. Both steamed and cold and sliced for my salads. It has a distinct flavor and takes some getting used to.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Chocolate with chocolate chips and hot chocolate and ice cream. You're hardcore.




Oh, and it was chocolate icecream .

I'm a chocoholic


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and it was chocolate icecream .
> 
> I'm a chocoholic




I like chocolate, but only dark chocolate. I don't take bites out of it, but nibble. IMO thats the best way to consume it.


----------



## Aeson

That does it. As soon as I can shrink this down enough I plan to use THIS as my avatar.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I like chocolate, but only dark chocolate. I don't take bites out of it, but nibble. IMO thats the best way to consume it.




The darker the better. That's my way too. But I like chocolate in any form


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and it was chocolate icecream .
> 
> I'm a chocoholic



I am also. I love anything chocolate. Even chocolate  women.


----------



## Desert Hare

Wow, big salad. Couldn't finish it.

Got enough room left for a Yoplait Strawberry Cheesecake yogurt though.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I got an email from my boss's boss the VP of our department saying I in fact did not do something I said I did earlier in the night. While I did do it, I didn't do it correctly and the info wasn't saved. It's been corrected now but I look foolish to the big guy.




I hate it when that happens. To me or others.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I hate it when that happens. To me or others.



Me too.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Even chocolate  women.




My girlfriend likes that game too


----------



## Aeson

Maybe this one.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> That does it. As soon as I can shrink this down enough I plan to use THIS as my avatar.




Here you go hon:


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Maybe this one.




Thats just freaky.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> My girlfriend likes that game too



Are there chocolate Fins? 


Desert Hare said:


> Here you go hon:



Aww. thank you. 


now I can haz kisses.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thats just freaky.



I thought so too.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> now I can haz kisses.




But it's disguised as a frog...

Or are you trying to steal some of Froggy's kisses?


----------



## Desert Hare

Desert Hare said:


> Here you go hon:




A couple of variations:


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But it's disguised as a frog...
> 
> Or are you trying to steal some of Froggy's kisses?



cat in frog hat steals them from froggy and Ginnel.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Are there chocolate Fins?
> 
> Aww. thank you.
> 
> 
> now I can haz kisses.




You're welcome.

*Gives Aeson a kiss on his cheek.*

Hmm, do you want frog or kitty treats?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> cat in frog hat steals them from froggy and Ginnel.




Ah, so it's actually an evil plan to take over the world!

Can I join? I'm good at scheming and scurrying.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> cat in frog hat steals them from froggy and Ginnel.




As long as they keep they're avatars the same, the three of you will get my affection.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> *Gives Aeson a kiss on his cheek.*
> 
> Hmm, do you want frog or kitty treats?



*blush*


Blackrat said:


> Ah, so it's actually an evil plan to take over the world!
> 
> Can I join? I'm good at scheming and scurrying.



Cats and rats working together? It has to be an evil scheme.


Desert Hare said:


> As long as they keep they're avatars the same, the three of you will get my affection.



I'll keep it until I get bored with it. I tend to change them around some times.


----------



## Aeson

My Xbox(old one) frakked up on me again. It did it on Monday also. My workouts don't count if I don't finish them. I really need to see about getting the DVD drive replaced if I'm going to keep using it.


----------



## Blackrat

Off to reup my xbox live account and to make yummy dinner 
Later.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Off to reup my xbox live account and to make yummy dinner
> Later.




Have fun.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!



*Licks Galeros*


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




Morning cutie pie!


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Morning cutie pie!




Morning! I ate a whole gallon of splenda for breakfast.

Aeson: Ohhh, that tickles.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That does it. As soon as I can shrink this down enough I plan to use THIS as my avatar.



hafrogcat?

Hmmm.  I may need to up my own cuteness.


----------



## The_Warlock

Y'all are crazy.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Y'all are crazy.



Yeah, crazy like a LUNATIC!

Oh. . . wait.  Damn.

P.S.  You need more cute.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Do you like my hat, Shannon?



Bwah?  I just noticed that I've been de-sigged!  This is horrible!

I have to get with the funny so someone will sig me.

Er.

...

...

My hound hath no nose?


----------



## The_Warlock

No. I don't do cute.

I'm too tall for cute. And I don't subscribe to "Small = cute = better" and none of my girlfriends have either.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My hound hath no nose?




Heard it.

Still not funny.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> No. I don't do cute.
> 
> I'm too tall for cute. And I don't subscribe to "Small = cute = better" and none of my girlfriends have either.





The_Warlock said:


> Heard it.
> 
> Still not funny.



Wow.  Apparently we also don't do fun, Mr. Grimsby McBitterpants.


----------



## Ginnel

TERRIBLE!!

heheheeheheh *rolls on the floor giggling and chuckling*

Me and my brother use that for everything, its a kinda unique sense of humor 

Any sentance that has a similar flow and timbre or pattern we tend to answer with Terrible  

its really good fun


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.  Apparently we also don't do fun, Mr. Grimsby McBitterpants.




Oooh, now there's a title.

I'd rather be bitter than emo, any day.

But really, I'm neither. 

And to be fair, what could you possibly expect trying to use a variation on the joke that failed to counter Britain's Deadly Joke? Huh? I mean, REALLY.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Morning! I ate a whole gallon of splenda for breakfast.




You ate a gallon of splenda for breakfast?

You're gonna be pouncing off the walls later.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> And to be fair, what could you possibly expect trying to use a variation on the joke that failed to counter Britain's Deadly Joke? Huh? I mean, REALLY.



Actually, it was your whole "I don't do cute" bit that came across as pretty grim.  The joke wasn't funny, that's what makes it funny, but I figured it I'd include it in the response for completeness sake.

Did hear something really funny last night, but sadly not a person creation.

"Isn't it funny how finger puppet sounds so innocent as a noun?"


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


>




Repulsive and cute at the same time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> You're gonna be pouncing off the walls later.




Actually, I don't think we'll be able to tell the difference with Galeros.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> You ate a gallon of splenda for breakfast?
> 
> You're gonna be bouncing off the walls later.



Do you actually get energy from Splenda?  You'd think the whole reason it would be calorie free would be because you can't metabolize it.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Repulsive and cute at the same time.



Sounds like me.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mom just called so I'll talk to you guys in a bit.


----------



## Ginnel

Oh yeah before I left at 13:00ish I was going to explain beetroot as tasting of sweetish vinegar and having a soft texture but was still structured (not sloppy)

and I was going to say I'm off now for an hour and a half I'll tell you all later.

Well it was to get myself tested, which is the 3rd time I've been but the first in this city.

All they wanted was a urine sample then they took a blood sample no poking!, and the blood sample was absolutely painless I didn't even feel it go in plus I got to wait around and watch top gear (until it got replaced by something crap with Ben Fogel in) So yeah looking forward to the all clear in 2 weeks time or less, which they'll send through by text to my mobile 

Yeah maybe I shouldn't be so excited or happy about this :/

but I am


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Hmmm.  I may need to up my own cuteness.



Is this going to be a competition now?


The_Warlock said:


> Y'all are crazy.



And that's why you love us. 


hafrogman said:


> Bwah?  I just noticed that I've been de-sigged!  This is horrible!
> 
> I have to get with the funny so someone will sig me?






hafrogman said:


> Wow.  Apparently we also don't do fun, Mr. Grimsby McBitterpants.



This has potential.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Mom just called so I'll talk to you guys in a bit.



Say "hi" for us.


----------



## Blackrat

I hate peeling potatoes!

But you can't really make potato mash without peeling them first...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, it was your whole "I don't do cute" bit that came across as pretty grim.




It's true, though. I'm not cute, and there's nothing I can wear or say that would make me cute. It would instantly translate to either "Stupid" or "Needs Meds". Witty works. Acerbic, definitely. Straight man, uh huh.

Cute? Not so much.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> The joke wasn't funny, that's what makes it funny, but I figured it I'd include it in the response for completeness sake.




Maybe it just failed in delivery. Maybe your font needs more lilt, or some described arm motions.





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Did hear something really funny last night, but sadly not a person creation.
> 
> "Isn't it funny how finger puppet sounds so innocent as a noun?"




That may have gone around the corner into Disturbing Alley, actually.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Sounds like me.



And me it seems.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I hate peeling potatoes!
> 
> But you can't really make potato mash without peeling them first...



They're called smashed potatoes with the skin on them.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe it just failed in delivery. Maybe your font needs more lilt, or some described arm motions.



Mostly what it requires is context.  But I enjoying making random quotes out of context and seeing if people will recognize them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I hate peeling potatoes!
> 
> But you can't really make potato mash without peeling them first...




Sure you can, but power tools help in that instance.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> They're called smashed potatoes with the skin on them.



Sounds like a cut-rate Gallagher show.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mostly what it requires is context.  But I enjoying making random quotes out of context and seeing if people will recognize them.




And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> And there was much rejoicing...



yay.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Sounds like a cut-rate Gallagher show.




Maybe, but Gallagher never bothered to flavor his Sledge-o-matic with garlic.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> hafrogcat?
> 
> Hmmm.  I may need to up my own cuteness.




Hafrogfossil?
[sblock=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fossilised_frog.jpg]




[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hafrogfossil?
> [sblock=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fossilised_frog.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Yeah, not so cute.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, not so cute.




To necrophilliacs, perhaps...


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Say "hi" for us.




I did. My mom 'gets' the gaming scene. She was a gamer herself up until 1981 (thats when she got preggers with my then brother (now sister)).

She has even played 3E with my group once.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Sounds like me.






In all seriousness, you are very cute. That is judging from the picture you linked tothe other day.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I did. My mom 'gets' the gaming scene. She was a gamer herself up until 1981 (thats when she got preggers with my then brother (now sister)).
> 
> She has even played 3E with my group once.



That's cool.  My parents tried D&D once.  They bought the red box and gave it a shot one night, but they didn't get into it.  Of course, that meant it was still laying around the house one night a few years later, when a bored 8-year old was looking for something new to read. . .


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> That's cool.  My parents tried D&D once.  They bought the red box and gave it a shot one night, but they didn't get into it.  Of course, that meant it was still laying around the house one night a few years later, when a bored 8-year old was looking for something new to read. . .




Unfortunately my dad is very closed minded. He doesn't even like movies or tv shows that makes a person think. He likes everything on the straight and narrow and quick to the point.

He hates the SciFi & Fantasy genres with a passion.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> In all seriousness, you are very cute. That is judging from the picture you linked tothe other day.



Yeah, in all seriousness, in real life, not so much.  I'm down about 20 pounds from my worst, but I still need to lose another 60-70.

And technically, one does not need to be uncute to be repulsive.  One simply needs to repel.  And judging by my relationships (and ending thereof, and lack of new ones, etc.), I suceed there, too.  

So I'm cute AND repulsive.

QED


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, in all seriousness, in real life, not so much.




So the fact that I think you're quite makes no never mind to you?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Unfortunately my dad is very closed minded. He doesn't even like movies or tv shows that makes a person think. He likes everything on the straight and narrow and quick to the point.
> 
> He hates the SciFi & Fantasy genres with a passion.



Wow.  I've met people who don't read fantasy and sci-fi at all, because they can't see the point.  But mostly I just feel sorry for them.  They're choosing to miss out on a great deal of wonderful stuff.

But I've never met someone who I would describe as "hating" them.

Sounds depressing to be locked in one small corner of the world, not wanting to even think of anything outside it.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> So the fact that I think you're quite makes no never mind to you?



It's not that it makes no never mind.  It's more that knowing you've seen one picture of me looking my best, and realizing that it's substantially different from seeing me in real life.  On my home computer I've got the worst picture of me ever.  I'll see about uploading it later so you can compare.

2-D != 3-D


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Wow. I've met people who don't read fantasy and sci-fi at all, because they can't see the point. But mostly I just feel sorry for them. They're choosing to miss out on a great deal of wonderful stuff.
> 
> But I've never met someone who I would describe as "hating" them.
> 
> Sounds depressing to be locked in one small corner of the world, not wanting to even think of anything outside it.



They think its probably just safe and comforting


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> But I've never met someone who I would describe as "hating" them.
> 
> Sounds depressing to be locked in one small corner of the world, not wanting to even think of anything outside it.




See, the problem with my dad, is that my mom and I love the stuff. Part of the reason he out and out hates 'thinking' shows & movies and the stated genres is because my mom doesn't like going to the movies alone. More often than not my dad would take her to the movies and let her choose the flick and guess what? It's a 'thinking' movies or scifi or fantasy. Thus his hatred for the stuff. 

Also, most kids, as they're growing up don't know what they'll like and won't like. So they experiment with lots of genres. I inherited my mothers loves for scifi, fantasy and 'thinkers'. My sister is more into action, romance, chick flicks, thrillers and horrors.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Also, most kids, as they're growing up don't know what they'll like and won't like. So they experiment with lots of genres. I inherited my mothers loves for scifi, fantasy and 'thinkers'. My sister is more into action, romance, chick flicks, thrillers and horrors.



Yeah, I wonder how different my tastes would be if I'd grown up in a different household.  My mom read me a chapter a night from the Hobbit as a bedtime story, and then it just went on from there.

And later, I was exploring the bookshelves on my own.  My family is book nuts (at one point, I realized that we had books in EVERY room of the house (except the bathrooms)).  A lot of my early reading is simply stuff that we had lying around.  But on the other hand, I never got into mystery novels, and there were a lot of them around, too.


----------



## The_Warlock

I think I have to echo Froggy's sentiment - that's just sad. But I've known people who are unwilling to expand their borders - it's generally come down to fear in my experience - they are afraid that if they listen, or try it, the foundations they've built their perceptions of the world on will crumble - and that disturbs them to no end.

Alas for them.

And now, I shall eat my sandwhich - which has BACON!


----------



## Ginnel

Yoowhoo!! Darkness

I notice your location says Vienna, my girl just informed me she had booked a couple of cheap flights to Vienna yesterday, so I was wondering if you have any suggestions of places to visit/interest, things that have to be eaten/drunk etc

we should get their on Saturday afternoon/evening on the 18thApril if I was listening properly and be leaving on the Tuesday 21stApril so just a short break really 

anyway that was that

also anyone else feel free to chip in if you've visited the fair city or have any knowledge on it


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wonder how different my tastes would be if I'd grown up in a different household.  My mom read me a chapter a night from the Hobbit as a bedtime story, and then it just went on from there.




Well, I'll be damned. So did my Mother. That was the first book I remember being read to me, in fact.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> And later, I was exploring the bookshelves on my own.  My family is book nuts (at one point, I realized that we had books in EVERY room of the house (except the bathrooms)).  A lot of my early reading is simply stuff that we had lying around.  But on the other hand, I never got into mystery novels, and there were a lot of them around, too.




Ok, are you my clone from another world?

Though I will put a shout out for any of the Gideon Oliver books by Aaron Elkins in the mystery section - the character is a forensic anthropologist, and the books are lots of fun.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I wonder how different my tastes would be if I'd grown up in a different household.  My mom read me a chapter a night from the Hobbit as a bedtime story, and then it just went on from there.






The_Warlock said:


> Alas for them.




It went so far as to him falling asleep in the theater on multiple occasions. I guess if his brain got too stimulated, it just shut itself off.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> And now, I shall eat my sandwhich - which has BACON!



Chicken-fried bacon?







The_Warlock said:


> Well, I'll be damned. So did my Mother. That was the first book I remember being read to me, in fact.
> 
> Ok, are you my clone from another world?



But. . . I'm not FROM another world.  Wouldn't I just be your clone from THIS world?







The_Warlock said:


> Though I will put a shout out for any of the Gideon Oliver books by Aaron Elkins in the mystery section - the character is a forensic anthropologist, and the books are lots of fun.



There are some I've read, mostly those with a more comical bent (A few Maggody books, the Dortmunder novels, etc.)  I just don't have the widespread love of them that my mother and sister share.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> It went so far as to him falling asleep in the theater on multiple occasions. I guess if his brain got too stimulated, it just shut itself off.



Ah, well my dad's done that too. . . but that's just because he's old.  Usually it takes something with explosions to keep him awake of an evening.

It's not that he can't enjoy other movies, it's just that he's tired.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> It went so far as to him falling asleep in the theater on multiple occasions. I guess if his brain got too stimulated, it just shut itself off.




Suggest to your mother to get him special pants with a joy buzzer in the seat. That should keep him on his seat's edge in all movies.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Chicken-fried bacon?But. . . I'm not FROM another world.  Wouldn't I just be your clone from THIS world?There are some I've read, mostly those with a more comical bent (A few Maggody books, the Dortmunder novels, etc.)  I just don't have the widespread love of them that my mother and sister share.




1) Chicken bacon...awesome.

2) We don't have good cloning tech on this world yet, therefore you must be from another world OR you have serious replicative fading defects. Your choice.

3) Actually, I'm really not fond of most Mystery novels either. The Gideon Oliver books just caught my attention and held them despite my general attitude of "meh" toward the genre.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Chicken-fried bacon?



That is not gravy its sauce or a dip  
and shouldn't it just be battered cause I just see bacon in batter not chicken 

The Scots have been doing it for ages, deep fried pizzas, battered mars bars 

and Yus I have seen the american interpretation at the county fairs, there was an msn link to it once or it might have been from the Hive I can't remember


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Ah, well my dad's done that too. . . but that's just because he's old.  Usually it takes something with explosions to keep him awake of an evening.
> 
> It's not that he can't enjoy other movies, it's just that he's tired.



See, my dad's not tahat old, he's only 38. My mom is just a little older (42). They got married at quite a young age.



The_Warlock said:


> Suggest to your mother to get him special pants with a joy buzzer in the seat. That should keep him on his seat's edge in all movies.



 That's terrible.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> That is not gravy its sauce or a dip



The Americans call it "white gravy".  It's a southern thing.


Ginnel said:


> Shouldn't it just be battered cause I just see bacon in batter not chicken



Chicken-fried = friend in the manner of chicken, not related to the bird in question.

Basically pounded flat (flat bacon?!), battered (with 11 herbs and spices) and fried.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> See, my dad's not that old, he's only 38. My mom is just a little older (42). They got married at quite a young age.



Yeah, my dad's 60, so it's a little different.  It can be odd how stuff like that can work out.  I have a friend who's two years older than I am, but her mom is a decade younger than mine.


----------



## Blackrat

Today's dinner. I actually hope I could serve this to some of you guys and gals. A perfect success for once. The sauce is just right, and the mash has the perfect airy consistensy.
[sblock=Dinner]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> That's terrible.




The appropriate response for commedic value is:

"That's shocking!"

But you're new here, so we'll cut you some slack on the bad jokes.

The world has produced pants that do other things, this seems kinda tame by comparison, and utilitarian, even.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Basically pounded flat (flat bacon?!), battered (with 11 herbs and spices) and fried.




Like I said....awesome.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Today's dinner. I actually hope I could serve this to some of you guys and gals. A perfect success for once. The sauce is just right, and the mash has the perfect airy consistensy.
> [sblock=Dinner]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




It looks delicious. I wouldn't mind trying it someday.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Today's dinner.




What is it, aside from the obvious mashed potatoes....


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> What is it, aside from the obvious mashed potatoes....




Meatball sauce, cottage cheese (yes, I know, most people hate the stuff), and the last stuff is kind of like a salad. I don't really think that that stuff is eaten anywhere else. It consists of pickled cucumber, potato and apple, diced to small pieces and then drowned in mayo . Yes, I really do like it. It's an acquired taste 

But the main stuff is the mash and the sauce, which were perfect 

EDIT: Huh, well whad'ya know. Looks like we finns are not that specially crazy afterall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato_salad


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> cottage cheese (yes, I know, most people hate the stuff)




Actually, I love cottage cheese, so long as it isn't low-fat.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> EDIT: Huh, well whad'ya know. Looks like we finns are not that specially crazy afterall:
> Potato salad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Potato salad is the bomb, so long as there are small chunks of potato in it. Best serveed with coleslaw, pickle and sammich!


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Actually, I love cottage cheese, so long as it isn't low-fat.




Cottage cheese is naturally quite low-fat compared to other cheeses, but yeah, I don't like that extra-low-fat cottage cheese either.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Potato salad is the bomb, so long as there are small chunks of potato in it. Best serveed with coleslaw, pickle and sammich!




Hah, my girlfriend also likes to eat it on sandwich . Must be a woman thing


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Cottage cheese is naturally quite low-fat compared to other cheeses, but yeah, I don't like that extra-low-fat cottage cheese either.




I knew that. When the packaging says that its low fat, it just means its lower fat. 

Honestly, whats the point in that?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Hah, my girlfriend also likes to eat it on sandwich . Must be a woman thing




I didn't mean on the sammich.  

I meant it as a side.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I knew that. When the packaging says that its low fat, it just means its lower fat.
> 
> Honestly, whats the point in that?




I no know. Then again, my favourite type is the Farmer Cheese that my dad makes himself. I wish he'd make it more often, but he really doesn't bother except on midsummer festivities and christmas


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> my favourite type is the Farmer Cheese that my dad makes himself



Farmer cheese?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I didn't mean on the sammich.
> 
> I meant it as a side.




Oh... Well, she likes it on the sandwich . I don't use it other than as a side for the main course.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Farmer cheese?




Cottage cheese with most of the moisture pressed out. Farmer cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desert Hare

I can honestly say that I've never heard of it before.

How rich tasting is it compared to other ich chesses (havarti)?


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Cottage cheese with most of the moisture pressed out. Farmer cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




It's awesome stuff...especially as filling for other things, like Pierogi. Ahh, the cheese pierogi my Babchi would make.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> EDIT: Huh, well whad'ya know. Looks like we finns are not that specially crazy afterall: Potato salad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I was gonna say...you mean Potato Salad? heh


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm actually just conserned that some random ENWorlder stumbles here and gets offended, reports stuff, and we lose the Hive. There have been times when we have jumped over the edge to no-no conversation areas. It's lucky that the Hive moves so fast that they get lost to netherwebs...




Maybe we should post a precautionary message on top of every hive page?

I'm almost convinced that some of the reasons why Darkness or a mod visits the hive for a bit might be because someone said something and they just wanted to make sure we were civil.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I can honestly say that I've never heard of it before.
> 
> How rich tasting is it compared to other ich chesses (havarti)?




It tastes pretty much the same as regular cottage cheese, so it's quite mild. The main difference is that it has much more firm consistensy. My dad tends to season it with a hint of chili though. Just ever so slightly that you only notice it from the aftertaste.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Ahh, the cheese pierogi my Babchi would make.



Are we still speaking English here?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Are we still speaking English here?




No, I didn't think we ever were.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe we should post a precautionary message on top of every hive page?



Honestly, I'm not sure that if we ever really cross a line, that having a warning would do us any good.  It's a board wide policy.







Relique du Madde said:


> I'm almost convinced that some of the reasons why Darkness or a mod visits the hive for a bit might be because someone said something and they just wanted to make sure we were civil.



Quite possibly, they are sneaky like that.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Are we still speaking English here?




Well, I'm not typing in cyrillic script, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This hive moves too fast when I'm not arround...  How can I catch up with the Rat's post count if you guys don't give me a chance to post...

 [ /cheesed ]


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm not sure that if we ever really cross a line, that having a warning would do us any good.  It's a board wide policy.




I recall the Hive crossing that line ONCE. 

Thankfully, I'm happy to say I hadn't posted in it in over a week and had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive moves too fast when I'm not arround...  How can I catch up with the Rat's post count if you guys don't give me a chance to post...
> 
> [ /cheesed ]



Well, I expect you just have to spend more time here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive moves too fast when I'm not arround...  How can I catch up with the Rat's post count if you guys don't give me a chance to post...
> 
> [ /cheesed ]




The more Cheese you are, the more likely he'll just consume you. That hat was just the beginning.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive moves too fast when I'm not arround...  How can I catch up with the Rat's post count if you guys don't give me a chance to post...
> 
> [ /cheesed ]






hafrogman said:


> Well, I expect you just have to spend more time here.




Like me. I've been active since the 22nd of this month and have already achieved a post count of 228. If I were you I'd be more concerned about a newb like me catching up to you in about 4 months time. It is possible, assuming I keep posting with an average of 73.26 posts per day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, I expect you just have to spend more time here.



It's quite impossible considering that all the action seems to take place on Euro/Eastern time when I'm alseep (and those time zones are awake).  ........


The_Warlock said:


> The more Cheese you are, the more likely he'll just consume you. That hat was just the beginning.




Hmm.... giggity?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Like me. I've been active since the 22nd of this month and have already achieved a post count of 228. If I were you I'd be more concerned about a newb like me catching up to you in about 4 months time. It is possible, assuming I keep posting with an average of 73.26 posts per day.



Slow down.
You move too fast.
You've got to make the posting last.
Just skipping down the hivemind threads.
Chattin' with fools, and feelin' groovy.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... giggity?




Waitaminute....you are a guy right? And I know that Blackrat's a guy. So that idea of him and you together is 'giggity'?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Like me. I've been active since the 22nd of this month and have already achieved a post count of 228. If I were you I'd be more concerned about a newb like me catching up to you in about 4 months time. It is possible, assuming I keep posting with an average of 73.26 posts per day.




It doesn't happen.  The mods might start thinking your obsessed with posting and they cap you (it happened to Nightfall before they booted him). Also people who post too often in the start all seem to vanish (or get burned out) after the initial 4 hundred posts.  Just look at Duskblade.  She was doing the same amount when she began but then life overtook her.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Unlike Rev my body regularly needs to shut down between the hours of 3am to 9 or 11 am.



Rev isn't around these days.  He's too busy "shutting down his body", if you know what I mean.

If you don't know what I mean, I mean sex.

You know, le petit mort.

It works.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Waitaminute....you are a guy right? And I know that Blackrat's a guy. So that idea of him and you together is 'giggity'?



Two words minus one:  Salad.

See...

Purity test ---> cream cheese ----> cheese ---->Potatoes Salad----> salad.

Wrongness abounds.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Waitaminute....you are a guy right? And I know that Blackrat's a guy. So that idea of him and you together is 'giggity'?



Technically it was "Hmmm. . . giggity?" which is a qualified giggity.  Plus Relique just has a voraphilia fetish.







Relique du Madde said:


> It doesn't happen.  The mods might start thinking your obsessed with posting and they cap you (it happened to Nightfall before they booted him).



Nightfall got up to 18,000 or so before they even took note.  And he was spreading his posts out a lot more.  He would respond to every thread in general, so that the last post was always him, all the way down the page.

Hanging in the Hive or carrying on a real discussion in a thread is a different creature.

Still, she probably will just burn out.  Or find something better to do with her time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> If you don't know what I mean, I mean sex..




I thought that was evacuating his base.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Plus Relique just has a voraphilia fetish.



That's just gross.



hafrogman said:


> Still, she probably will just burn out.  Or find something better to do with her time.



Unlikely.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought that was evacuating his base.



All his base are belong to Mandy.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> You know, le petit mort.




Little Death? Now that's an interesting way to put it...


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> That's just gross.



. . .

*blink*
*blink*

. . .

*refrains from comment*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Little Death? Now that's an interesting way to put it...




Some British person coined that phrase a long time ago... Maybe Shakespeare (who I am connected with because my birth date might be on the anniversary of his death).


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Little Death? Now that's an interesting way to put it...



Well, I didn't invent it.
It's a French-ism.  Frogcais.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Some British person coined that phrase a long time ago... Maybe Shakespeare (who I am connected with because my birth date might be on the anniversary of his death).




French actually, Roland Barthes. I knew I knew that term from somewhere. It's just so rarely used in finnish, that I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Guys this is bad!!!  This is from General!!!

Join Date: Feb 2009
Location: Scottsdale AZ
Posts: 1
Rev's Mandy Kobold Slinger (Lvl 1)

RE: Reveille
For those of you that don’t know me, my name is Mandy. My fiancée, Reveille went to sleep on Monday (the 23rd) and the next day his mother went to check up on him and he hadn’t woken up yet. He keeps a diary of what he does and when he does it. After the 14 hour mark his mom called 911. An ambulance hauled him off to the hospital where a couple of doctors ran some tests on him. As far as they can tell, he’s in a deep coma and don’t know if he’ll ever wake up.

Pray for me that he will get better and wake up; my two daughters need him in their life as they really look up to him as a role model and I need him too. I love him more than life itself. His sister and mother are in tears and they don’t want to leave his side. The hospital has him on IV and will only take care of him for so long, so I hope that he will eventually get better. I don’t want to lose him, I can’t lose him.


----------



## hafrogman

Oh damn.


----------



## Desert Hare

Despite the fact that I'm atheist, I'll light a candle for him and send a prayer his way this evening.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Guys this is bad!!!  This is from General!!!
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2009
> Location: Scottsdale AZ
> Posts: 1
> Rev's Mandy Kobold Slinger (Lvl 1)
> 
> RE: Reveille
> For those of you that don’t know me, my name is Mandy. My fiancée, Reveille went to sleep on Monday (the 23rd) and the next day his mother went to check up on him and he hadn’t woken up yet. He keeps a diary of what he does and when he does it. After the 14 hour mark his mom called 911. An ambulance hauled him off to the hospital where a couple of doctors ran some tests on him. As far as they can tell, he’s in a deep coma and don’t know if he’ll ever wake up.
> 
> Pray for me that he will get better and wake up; my two daughters need him in their life as they really look up to him as a role model and I need him too. I love him more than life itself. His sister and mother are in tears and they don’t want to leave his side. The hospital has him on IV and will only take care of him for so long, so I hope that he will eventually get better. I don’t want to lose him, I can’t lose him.






Aweful news, I will keep him, Mandy and his family in my prayers


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> Despite the fact that I'm atheist, I'll light a candle for him and send a prayer his way this evening.




The only thing that sucks at atheism - you don't have a recognized ritual to show that you care. 

I care. I hope for the best!


----------



## Relique du Madde

[Edits.... and edits....]


I don't want to jinxs things...  don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The only thing that sucks at atheism - you don't have a recognized ritual to show that you care.




Yes we do. It's called a hug.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> [Edits.... and edits....]
> 
> 
> I don't want to jinxs things...  don't want to tempt fate.




[edits....]

Wake up soon, Rev!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hi Hive.

If I had the right, I'd say a prayer for Rev. As it is, I'll keep him in my thoughts and hope for his recovery.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Hi Hive.
> 
> If I had the right, I'd say a prayer for Rev. As it is, I'll keep him in my thoughts and hope for his recovery.




You have the right, but, if it makes you feel better, I'll pray on your behalf.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> You have the right, but, if it makes you feel better, I'll pray on your behalf.




Thank you very much Phaezen.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Thank you very much Phaezen.






Just wish it was about something happier....... 

I am off to bed now, g'nite have and here is to better news in the morning


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Just wish it was about something happier.......
> 
> I am off to bed now, g'nite have and here is to better news in the morning




Night Phaezen. It is morning here, sort of. Almost 0200.


----------



## Knightfall

Phaezen said:


> Just wish it was about something happier.......
> 
> I am off to bed now, g'nite have and here is to better news in the morning



Sleep well, Phaezen.

I'm about to go take a long nap, myself.


----------



## Darkness

Just saw this in GD. .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> [edits....]
> 
> Wake up soon, Rev!




The thing I edited was a comment on page 17(or 18) which was unfortunately quoted...

It felt wrong to have that statement up after finding out what happened.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What pisses me off is that IO mentioned what happened to my GF and she turned around saying the most negative things.  It makes me rethink even making up with her after braking up several weeks ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> What pisses me off is that IO mentioned what happened to my GF and she turned around saying the most negative things. It makes me rethink even making up with her after braking up several weeks ago.




Make no mistake, we are evil sometimes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Make no mistake, we are evil sometimes.




I get that but its like with her something bad happens to a gamer they deserve it, and there is not repercussions to wishing ill upon them.   Rev's didn't do anything to her and he's not stealing my time.  But since he games and goes onto a gaming site she automatically has ill feelings towards him.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I get that but its like with her something bad happens to a gamer they deserve it, and there is not repercussions to wishing ill upon them. Rev's didn't do anything to her and he's not stealing my time. But since he games and goes onto a gaming site she automatically has ill feelings towards him.




Some of us are more possessive that others. Some people automatically place labels on people to make themselves feel better. I'm not trash talking your girlfriend or anything, just giving my opinion. Perhaps you need to find out the root of her behavior. Maybe she secretly resents your gaming? Maybe she feels threatened by your online friends?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know she hates when I game.  She always would get pissed off when I used to do WoW since I would spend more time doing that then talking to her in ims (since how she lives like 90 miles away).  But even when I used to game at a friends house she would get uppity even though my weekends were essentially one day with my friends pplaying dnd  the other with her.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmmm, well I said a bit in the thread Mandy started up.

this shouldn't be happening to them.

Should we think about closing the Hive down for a bit? or something as a mark of respect or keep it going because it was one of the things he loved?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I know she hates when I game. She always would get pissed off when I used to do WoW since I would spend more time doing that then talking to her in ims (since how she lives like 90 miles away). But even when I used to game at a friends house she would get uppity even though my weekends were essentially one day with my friends pplaying dnd the other with her.




Well she needs to grow up and accept that youre a gamer or move on. Were I not over here, I'm sure I'd be gaming and damn anyone who wants to be with me but wont accept that. Ask her why she has such a problem with it. Is she embarassed by it? Did a gamer run over her dog? It she just weird? These are the questions you must answer.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Hmmm, well I said a bit in the thread Mandy started up.
> 
> this shouldn't be happening to them.
> 
> Should we think about closing the Hive down for a bit? or something as a mark of respect or keep it going because it was one of the things he loved?




I dont really know. Some know him a lot better than me. I will support anything that is decided.


----------



## Ginnel

Well I'm off to sleep, umm.

Regarding your lady Relique I think being jealous of your gaming is a bit rich, seeing as when she came to visit you (if i remember rightly) she brought her brother along?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Should we think about closing the Hive down for a bit? or something as a mark of respect or keep it going because it was one of the things he loved?




I think we should keep the conversation going.  Anything could happen to anyone of us and we may never know.  We know something bad happened to Rev.  We should not quit the conversation because of it.   We should prey and hope he gets better so that when he returns he will have a place to return to.

Maybe if anything the next hive should be dedicated to him if things continue or get worse.


----------



## Ginnel

On second thoughts the Hive has been a very good place for people, including Rev, to get stuff off their chests and discuss their feelings and what not, so maybe keep on going is actually the best way forwards.

Hmm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Well she needs to grow up and accept that youre a gamer or move on. Were I not over here, I'm sure I'd be gaming and damn anyone who wants to be with me but wont accept that. Ask her why she has such a problem with it. Is she embarassed by it? Did a gamer run over her dog? It she just weird? These are the questions you must answer.



She's old school die hard republican and buys into the whole notion that they tried to shove down people's throats about gamers living in a fantasy world..  Does that answer alot of your questions?


----------



## Wereserpent

I want Rev to get better. I miss him.

I guess we should keep the Hive open...I dunno.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> I think we should keep the conversation going. Anything could happen to anyone of us and we may never know. We know something bad happened to Rev. We should not quit the conversation because of it. We should prey and hope he gets better so that when he returns he will have a place to return to.
> 
> Maybe if anything the next hive should be dedicated to him if things continue or get worse.



My initial post was a typical, nonsensical response to these kind of things, but I totally agree with what you're saying as shown by my post after yours, yah I was thinking that someone should dedicate the next Hive to Rev too.


----------



## Aurora

Hey, hivers are online! EVENING HIVE!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Now for something completely different:


Do you need to get one of those XBox Live kits to start an xbox live subscription?  Or do you only need one of those cards?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:


> Hey, hivers are online! EVENING HIVE!




Holy crap... where did you go MIA to?


----------



## Aurora

Relique du Madde said:


> Now for something completely different:
> 
> 
> Do you need to get one of those XBox Live kits to start an xbox live subscription?  Or do you only need one of those cards?



I think that you don't have to buy the kit, but don't quote me on it. Of course, if you don't have the headphone thingy you are gonna want one of those. 



Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap... where did you go MIA to?



I have mostly been on CM, but I am not even there very often. Just busy with life I guess. Rel posted a thread over there about Reveille, so I hopped over here to say something, and figured that I would stop by the hive.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Now for something completely different:
> 
> 
> Do you need to get one of those XBox Live kits to start an xbox live subscription? Or do you only need one of those cards?



you just need the card and a connection to the internet, well infact you just need a code from a card.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> She's old school die hard republican and buys into the whole notion that they tried to shove down people's throats about gamers living in a fantasy world.. Does that answer alot of your questions?




Yes and no. I am a republican and I love gaming. Also, I assure the world I live in is very real and dangeroulsy inhabited by minivans.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:


> Hey, hivers are online! EVENING HIVE!




ZOMG AURORA!

*Hug*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.   I'll go and get myself a card on the way to work.  I would have got one earlier today when I went to Best Buy (I left my atm card at home so I didn't have enough money for foth the wireless adaptor, a finnstick monopod and the card with a decent subscription onit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> Hey, hivers are online! EVENING HIVE!




Holy crap! its Aurora! *hug* (is that allowed?)


----------



## Aurora

*hugs Galeros back*

*****

What kinds of games are you gonna play on Xbox LIVE, Relique? I mostly just play Rockband 1 & 2 on Xbox live. Dshai plays Halo 3 and a couple others.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:


> Holy crap! its Aurora! *hug* (is that allowed?)



*hugs Goldmoon back too*


----------



## Aurora

Crap, it has been so nice to talk to you all for a minute, but I am being called away. I promise that I will be back soon though  I have missed being in the hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel, Blackrat and I are going to kill each other in Street Fighter among other things.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> Crap, it has been so nice to talk to you all for a minute, but I am being called away. I promise that I will be back soon though  I have missed being in the hive.




We've missed you too. You are spoken of with fondness.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ginnel, Blackrat and I are going to kill each other in Street Fighter among other things.




And leave me all alone.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> And leave me all alone.




I am here!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I am here!




Galerooooooooooooooooooooos

*Glomps Galeros, tackles him to the ground and tickles him*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galerooooooooooooooooooooos
> 
> *Glomps Galeros, tackles him to the ground and tickles him*




heheehehehehehahahahaha

Awwww, stopit! Stopit now!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> And leave me all alone.




Nope


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> heheehehehehehahahahaha
> 
> Awwww, stopit! Stopit now!




Kinky...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> heheehehehehehahahahaha
> 
> Awwww, stopit! Stopit now!




Beg for mercy first!



Relique du Madde said:


> Nope




*Pulls Relique down into the pile* Tickle fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!



Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky...




You know it!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Beg for mercy first!




MERCYheheeMERCYhahahaMERCYhehehahaha!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> MERCYheheeMERCYhahahaMERCYhehehahaha!




Ok, Ok, Ill let you up....NOT

*Tickles Galeros and Relique some more.*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, Ok, Ill let you up....NOT
> 
> *Tickles Galeros and Relique some more.*




waaaaaaahhehaaha

IT HurTS!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, Ok, Ill let you up....NOT
> 
> *Tickles Galeros and Relique some more.*



Wow. . . of all the things to stumble into.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> waaaaaaahhehaaha
> 
> IT HurTS!




Just dont pee on me.



hafrogman said:


> Wow. . . of all the things to stumble into.




*Grabs Hafrogman and pulls him into the pile*

Froooooooooooooooooooooog  Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile

*tickles everyone without mercy*


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *Grabs Hafrogman and pulls him into the pile*
> 
> Froooooooooooooooooooooog  Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile
> 
> *tickles everyone without mercy*



Goldmoon is the new giggity.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Just dont pee on me.




Ihaha Wohehehnahaha't.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Goldmoon is the new giggity.




WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO *Tickles hafrogman some more*



Galeros said:


> Ihaha Wohehehnahaha't.




*Tickles Galeros under the arms*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Tickles Galeros under the arms*




GAHahahehehe.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO *Tickles hafrogman some more*
> 
> *Tickles Galeros under the arms*



Goldmoon seems very . . . giddy tonight.

Did Rebecca put out?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Goldmoon seems very . . . giddy tonight.
> 
> Did Rebecca put out?




Not at all. I have been declared "Unfit for duty" and "Taken off the line" and choppered to one of the staging bases. I have been given anti-depressants while I am being evaluated to see if I can return to my squad. I've never been this pissed, yet this happy at the same time.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Not at all. I have been declared "Unfit for duty" and "Taken off the line" and choppered to one of the staging bases. I have been given anti-depressants while I am being evaluated to see if I can return to my squad. I've never been this pissed, yet this happy at the same time.



Because of the minivan accident?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Not at all. I have been declared "Unfit for duty" and "Taken off the line" and choppered to one of the staging bases. I have been given anti-depressants while I am being evaluated to see if I can return to my squad. I've never been this pissed, yet this happy at the same time.




I hope things turn out okay for you.

heehe.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Because of the minivan accident?




No, I wish.

Last time out I did something when practice and training took over. Later on I was having a hard time dealing with it. The guys were worried about me and decided to take it up the chain. To an extent I agree with them because I wouldnt want it to affect me in the field and endanger our lives but I still feel a little betrayed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I hope things turn out okay for you.
> 
> heehe.




OK, Ill let you up for a breather but you come back down here in five minutes....or else!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> OK, Ill let you up for a breather but you come back down here in five minutes....or else!




Okay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay, I am back for more.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> No, I wish.
> 
> Last time out I did something when practice and training took over.




Why does the Rambo quote, "I didn't draw first blood." come to mind?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> OK, Ill let you up for a breather but you come back down here in five minutes....or else!



Wow.  The innuendo is just unbearable.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well... I'm out of here for a few...


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Wow.  The innuendo is just unbea*t*able.




giggity.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Okay, I am back for more.




*Pulls Galeros back down to the floor and tickles him*

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH



hafrogman said:


> Wow. The innuendo is just unbearable.




You get down here too, I can take both of you at the same time.



Relique du Madde said:


> Well... I'm out of here for a few...




*waves* come back soon



Relique du Madde said:


> giggity.




No, Goldmoon....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Pulls Galeros back down to the floor and tickles him*
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH




NOOOOOHAHHAHehehe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> NOOOOOHAHHAHehehe.




*Sits on Galeros' back and bounces up and down*

Take that!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Sits on Galeros' back and bounces up and down*
> 
> Take that!




Ahhhhh, I am being bounced on!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Ahhhhh, I am being bounced on!




You know you like it. *Tickles the bottoms of Galeros' feet*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> You know you like it. *Tickles the bottoms of Galeros' feet*




Maybe I do hehee.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Maybe I do hehee.




Its ok, Im having fun too. No where did I put the feather duster......


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Its ok, Im having fun too. No where did I put the feather duster......




Not the feather duster!

heehehaha


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Not the feather duster!
> 
> heehehaha




*Holds the duster threateningly and advances on Galeros*

Say my name or suffer my wrath!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> *holds the duster threateningly and advances on galeros*
> 
> say my name or suffer my wrath!!!!




goldmoon goldmoon goldmoon!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> goldmoon goldmoon goldmoon!




Too late!!

*Glomps Galeros and tickles him with the duster, cackling with glee all the while*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Too late!!
> 
> *Glomps Galeros and tickles him with the duster, cackling with glee all the while*




NOOOOOO I am being tickled!

haaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> NOOOOOO I am being tickled!
> 
> haaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehe.




Oh yeah, thats right...Get some!

*Looks around the hive and holds up the duster*

Anyone else want some of the Amazing Amazon.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Oh yeah, thats right...Get some!
> 
> *Looks around the hive and holds up the duster*
> 
> Anyone else want some of the Amazing Amazon.....




*Gasps*

I think we are the only two left.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Gasps*
> 
> I think we are the only two left.




Then you shall suffer the full force of my feathered fury!

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

*Tickles Galeros mercilessly*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Then you shall suffer the full force of my feathered fury!
> 
> MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> *Tickles Galeros mercilessly*




*Lays back and accepts it*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Lays back and accepts it*




AHHA!
Not fighting back will incur a penalty!

*Searches for pepper spray and candlewax*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> AHHA!
> Not fighting back will incur a penalty!
> 
> *Searches for pepper spray and candlewax*




*Starts flailing around wildly*

I am fighting back. See!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Starts flailing around wildly*
> 
> I am fighting back. See!




Fight like a man...er....woman....whatever a Galeros is!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Fight like a man...er....woman....whatever a Galeros is!!!




That is how a Galeros fights.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> That is how a Galeros fights.





Oh...OK then...carry on.

*Resumes the tickling*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Oh...OK then...carry on.
> 
> *Resumes the tickling*




hahahehe.

As fun as it has been getting tickled by you, I have stuff I need to take care of. So I will be saying good bye for tonight.

Bai Bai.

P.S. You really cheered me up Goldmoon. Thanks, I really needed it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> hahahehe.
> 
> As fun as it has been getting tickled by you, I have stuff I need to take care of. So I will be saying good bye for tonight.
> 
> Bai Bai.
> 
> P.S. You really cheered me up Goldmoon. Thanks, I really needed it.




Night Galeros. *Holds up the feather duster in mock salute* Well fought but you cannot beat me!!!


----------



## megamania

'allo


----------



## megamania

For those whom do not visit other sections of EN World.... I have sad news to share.....  It involves Rev aka Fru.... aka The Hive's best friend....


http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## Relique du Madde

What insanity...   Something happens to rev and everyone looses their mind!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> For those whom do not visit other sections of EN World.... I have sad news to share.....  It involves Rev aka Fru.... aka The Hive's best friend....
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html




I scooped you several pages ago.  

But still... bad bad bad news.  I'm going to try to have a massive prayer sent out to Rev via the coast to coast listeners.  ::crosses fingers and hopes George Nori reads his email::


----------



## The_Warlock

You are making the assumption that everyone here had a mind to begin with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

One massive prayer burst coming right up!  ::smiles::

--------

From: George Noory <George@coasttocoastam.com>
To: ReliqueDuMadde 
Sent: Wednesday, February 25, 2009 9:27:27 PM
Subject: RE: George, I have a friend that needs alot of prayers and good vibes.

Sure thing

-----Original Message-----
From: ReliqueDuMadde 
Sent: Wednesday, February 25, 2009 9:20 PM
To: george@coasttocoastam.com
Subject: George, I have a friend that needs alot of prayers and good vibes.

Hi George,

I have a friend who goes by the name who uses the name Reveille on the
internet.  Several nights ago he went to sleep and slipped into a coma.
Reveille is a positive, kind hearted person, who is somewhat of a beacon of
hope.  If possible could you please help in giving him, his family, friends
and loved ones a prayer or two in hopes of getting them all though this dark
uncertain period of their lives?  Thanks. 


-M.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/ I didn't noticed my "text" studder...  I hope if George Nori reads what I wrote he fixes it...


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Should we think about closing the Hive down for a bit? or something as a mark of respect or keep it going because it was one of the things he loved?



I put something up in the Secret Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey rat and Ginnel.  I got xBox Live.   As soon as I'm finished with programming a action script gallery from scatch I'll try to set up my account.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey rat and Ginnel.  I got xBox Live.   As soon as I'm finished with programming a action script gallery from scatch I'll try to set up my account.









Start by setting up Microsoft email account if you don't already have one. Hotmail or Windows Live for example


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm. I seem to have missed a tickle-pit...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I seem to have missed a tickle-pit...




I did too for the most part.  :^/ damn work.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Relique. Have you managed to unlock Gougen? Those requirements are almost impossible...


----------



## Aeson

Getting caught up I went through a range of emotions. I don't think I've been on a rollercoaster like that. I went from happy to sad to happy to very sad and happy again. Now the sadness is coming back. I was happy to see Aurora back. You've been missed. I was very happy to see Goldmoon having a good time. I think she needs it. I was saddned by what she's going through and hope you can find peace with what happened. As for Rev, I'm crushed. I don't know what to say. I can't even go beyond the first page of the tread from Mandy. I'm waiting for a coworker to come ask why it looks like I'm crying. I've known Charles on this board for years. I've always wanted to meet him. I hope he comes back to us and gives me that chance. 

I doubt he'd want us to shut down the thread for him. It is a big part of his life. Carry on with things but keep him on your minds and your hearts.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I seem to have missed a tickle-pit...



 I hate that I missed it also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey Relique. Have you managed to unlock Gougen? Those requirements are almost impossible...




Akuma has been beating me and my brother by the slimmest of margins.  We both managed to get a Perfect fight vs Seth (using M.Bison), but Akuma... is a bastard.

I almost defeated him last night, but he did his ultimate combo at the last second when I was setting up a super Haduken.  My little brother was about to finish him off with a psycho crusher, then Akuma teliported + shorukened him.


----------



## Blackrat

Use Dhalsim and beat him from afar


----------



## Blackrat

*Screams to the Hive*
*Listens to the echo of the empty Hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Grins::  Now that my gallery is working.... I'm going to set everything up sooon!  Yer going down RAT!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Grins::  Now that my gallery is working.... I'm going to set everything up sooon!  Yer going down RAT!




I'm at work for another 9 hours . And I think I'll be too tired after that. But tomorrow evening, finnish time?
That's more like morning to noon out there...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  What time is it over there in finland right now?


----------



## Blackrat

relique du madde said:


> hmm....  What time is it over there in finland right now?




10:30 AM Thursday.
I'm pretty sure you've just gotten yourself to the same day with us


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Akuma has been beating me and my brother by the slimmest of margins. We both managed to get a Perfect fight vs Seth (using M.Bison), but Akuma... is a bastard.
> 
> I almost defeated him last night, but he did his ultimate combo at the last second when I was setting up a super Haduken. My little brother was about to finish him off with a psycho crusher, then Akuma teliported + shorukened him.



Easiest difficulty and Sagat (he is one of these characters who seems to take less damage and deal more than others) put him down in one 

EDIT: 8:30am for me now

EDIT EDIT: Oh Heya Aurora pleased to meet you  *waves at Goldmoon and Galeros*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> 10:30 AM Thursday.
> I'm pretty sure you've just gotten yourself to the same day with us



 I've been on the same day as you for 4 hours. It's been a pretty crummy day so far. I'm ready for it to end.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ok... Blackrat = +8 hours, Ginnel  +6 hours


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Ok... Blackrat = +8 hours, Ginnel  +6 hours




Where do you live again? For some reason I thought you live in San Fran... That's -10 from here if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Where do you live again? For some reason I thought you live in San Fran... That's -10 from here if I'm not mistaken.




South of LA.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> South of LA.




Huh, well I went wrong way in my mind it seems . But ain't LA on same timezone as San Fran?


----------



## Blackrat

Aww man: Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic
That's an awesome comic, especially when he goes for the funny 
Warning, there's some nsfw in that comic, but today's strip is completely safe


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Huh, well I went wrong way in my mind it seems . But ain't LA on same timezone as San Fran?




Yeah


----------



## Relique du Madde

Son of a..... .30 minutes till my  XBox DLs the nex version of xbox live


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah




And isn't it just about 2am out there? If so then the time difference is 10 hours, not 8


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe...




Ah, I get it, you were trying to use Metric Time to impress us europeans, weren't you ?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And isn't it just about 2am out there? If so then the time difference is 10 hours, not 8



 Coming on 5am for me so yeah it's 2am for him. 

Keep in mind that Goldmoon may be even further in the future than you are.

I've had nothing to do for over an hour and I still have an hour left. I should have brought a movie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Morning hive!

I lit my candle for Reveille last night before I went to bed and its still burning. Not much left though. It'll probably peter out during the course of the next 60 minutes.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Ah, I get it, you were trying to use Metric Time to impress us europeans, weren't you ?




Metric Time? 

*goes to look it up on wikipedia*

*is still confused*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Metric Time?
> 
> *goes to look it up on wikipedia*
> 
> *is still confused*




Sorry, Decimal Time I meant...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Sorry, Decimal Time I meant...




*goes to look it up on wikipedia*

Very interesting, I may have to use it in the homebrew I'm creating for my group.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> *goes to look it up on wikipedia*
> 
> Very interesting, I may have to use it in the homebrew I'm creating for my group.




They tried to implement it during the same time as other decimal measurements were introduced. It didn't really catch on. I think people rejected mostly to the 10 day week...


----------



## Relique du Madde

My gamer tag is set ReliqueduMadde


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I think people rejected mostly to the 10 day week...




 It works for the Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> It works for the Forgotten Realms.




Yeah, but people who were used to 7 day weeks, didn't really respond well to the idea that instead of getting a free day of work every seven days, they now get it every 10 days.

Also the church didn't really like the idea since 7 day weeks were based upon bible.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but people who were used to 7 day weeks, didn't really respond well to the idea that instead of getting a free day of work every seven days, they now get it every 10 days.



So, it should be upped to two (or three depending on whether or not they get two days off of work per week).



Blackrat said:


> Also the church didn't really like the idea since 7 day weeks were based upon bible.



Not everyone belongs to a religion that recognizes the bible as a true holy work. Its unfair to those that don't to shove Gregorian time down their throats.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> My gamer tag is set ReliqueduMadde




I'll keep that in mind for when I get my 360.

How much did it cost to set up a Live account?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I'll keep that in mind for when I get my 360.
> 
> How much did it cost to set up a Live account?




It's about $50 for a year


----------



## Relique du Madde

8 for a month
20 for 3 months
50 for a year


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Not everyone belongs to a religion that recognizes the bible as a true holy work. Its unfair to those that don't to shove Gregorian time down their throats.




Yeah, but when the decimal systems were made standard church had much more influence than it does now. Not that I think that could be pulled trough now either. People are too stuck up with the old ways of doing things. I wouldn't like the idea of changing to 10 day weeks either.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> It's about $50 for a year




Not too shabby. I can definitely get down with that. Now if only the 360 weren't so blasted expensive! 

It's gonna take me at least 3 months to save up for it and that’s not giving me any wiggle room for other niceties.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Not too shabby. I can definitely get down with that. Now if only the 360 weren't so blasted expensive!
> 
> It's gonna take me at least 3 months to save up for it and that’s not giving me any wiggle room for other niceties.




Well, they are cheaper than PS3 at least


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but when the decimal systems were made standard church had much more influence than it does now. Not that I think that could be pulled trough now either. People are too stuck up with the old ways of doing things. I wouldn't like the idea of changing to 10 day weeks either.




I wouldn't care. I think it's be a nice change of pace. 

It would make it a hell of a lot easier to keep track of the months.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I wouldn't care. I think it's be a nice change of pace.
> 
> It would make it a hell of a lot easier to keep track of the months.




Dunno. For it truly to be called decimal, it would mean that month would be 10 weeks long, and year 10 months. But that doesn't fit anyway to how the moon rotates around the world and the world around the sun. I would prefer changing back to lunar calender anyways myself.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I would prefer changing back to lunar calender anyways myself.




Either way, I'd welcome the change.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Either way, I'd welcome the change.




So how about FFF system?
FFF System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> So how about FFF system?
> FFF System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




So long as it is a system that is practical and non-humorous, I'm all for it. Doesn't matter if its outadted, just needs to meet those two qualifications.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> non-humorous




So no MegaFonzies and MilliHelens?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> So no MegaFonzies and MilliHelens?




That would be correct.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> That would be correct.




But, but... Aww... 
I like them. See, I score at least CentiFonzie and I'm sure my girlfriend would score at least a MilliHelen if not more.


----------



## Ginnel

I'd hate to be working more than 5 days in a row without recompense

hmm maybe

Oneday Twoday Threeday
Breakday 
Fourday Fiveday Sixday Sevenday 
Weekend1 Weekend2

I don't think it would ever happen though because people like dates and remembering stuff, there are strong memories attatched and there would be hostile reactions to anyone changing this and "taking away" their memories.

I like our current system anyway.

I'll get you added on Relique when I get back home in 5 hours


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> But, but... Aww...
> I like them. See, I score at least CentiFonzie and I'm sure my girlfriend would score at least a MilliHelen if not more.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> I like our current system anyway.




Good Morning Ginnel!

*picks up the kitty and scratches its head*

I love you sweetie pie.

*kisses Ginnel on his furry little head*

*puts the kitty down and gives it some cat chow*


----------



## Blackrat

*Glomps Ginnel*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Glomps Ginnel*




*Glomps Blackrat*


----------



## Blackrat

There's getting quite a lot of weight on Ginnel... I hope no-one else glomps us anymore.


----------



## Ginnel

Eeek!! *scrabbles to get away*


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Eeek!! *scrabbles to get away*




Don't go away little kitty! I love you.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Don't go away little kitty! I love you.



*eyes grow wide like saucers* Argh! its the female pepe le pew!

*scrabbles desperately trying to leave the pile of glomp he's under*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *eyes grow wide like saucers* Argh! its the female pepe le pew!
> 
> *scrabbles desperately trying to leave the pile of glomp he's under*




There's no getting away, I know kung-fu!


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> There's no getting away, I know kung-fu!




And I know a few jiujutsu maneuvers myself.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Don't go away little kitty! I love you.



Why does this remind me of this character?


----------



## Desert Hare

Good morning Aeson, you cute little pookums. 

*gives the kitty a peck on the head*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Why does this remind me of this character?




Elmer Fudd's daughter?


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Good morning Aeson, you cute little pookums.
> 
> *gives the kitty a peck on the head*



Good morning.


Desert Hare said:


> Elmer Fudd's daughter?



I don't think so. She was a character on Tiny Toons I think.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Elmer Fudd's daughter?




Elmyra Duff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




Morning, Galeros sweetie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Elmyra Duff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




So I was close, but no bull feather.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sick.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Morning, Galeros sweetie.




I ate eggs and potatos for breakfast.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm sick.




You are sick you dirty little thing.

Oh wait, you mean you really are sick. I hope you get better.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> I ate eggs and potatos for breakfast.




Sounds like a nice hearty breakfast. 

I had toast and a tv dinner. 



Aeson said:


> I'm sick.



Sorry to hear Aeson. Sending well wishes your way for a speedy recovery. 

Try to think positive. My mother always tells me that a positive mindset helps promote a healthy body.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> You are sick you dirty little thing.
> 
> Oh wait, you mean you really are sick. I hope you get better.



Thanks.

You're right on both counts. I tried going to bed as soon as I got home from work which I left as soon as I could. I didn't get much rest. Now I'm sure it will keep me up late into the afternoon.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Sorry to hear Aeson. Sending well wishes your way for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Try to think positive. My mother always tells me that a positive mindset helps promote a healthy body.



It's hard to be positive right now. Rev in the hospital and Goldmoon in where ever she is. I wasn't real nice to Rev the last time he was here. Makes things worse.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> It's hard to be positive right now. Rev in the hospital and Goldmoon in where ever she is. I wasn't real nice to Rev the last time he was here. Makes things worse.




Life is never easy. I'm not saying you should disregard your feelings.

I never had the chance to talk to Rev myself, but from the other thread he seems like a real nice guy. I don't think he'd want you to feel sorry for him. I'm pretty sure he'd want you to see the light at the end of the tunnel. There's always hope. Just try to think well of him; I'm sure he can use all of that that he can get.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Life is never easy. I'm not saying you should disregard your feelings.
> 
> I never had the chance to talk to Rev myself, but from the other thread he seems like a real nice guy. I don't think he'd want you to feel sorry for him. I'm pretty sure he'd want you to see the light at the end of the tunnel. There's always hope. Just try to think well of him; I'm sure he can use all of that that he can get.



Charles is a great human being. He's loving and caring. He's a better person than I'll ever be. I should be in the coma not him.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Charles is a great human being. He's loving and caring. He's a better person than I'll ever be. I should be in the coma not him.




I think you're being too harsh on yourself. If you admire that much, then you have something to aspire for.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Charles is a great human being. He's loving and caring. He's a better person than I'll ever be. I should be in the coma not him.




Wrong. Nobody should be in a Coma. There is no point to be saying "take me instead" here! That's a fine Paladin power, but not a good thing to say for diseases and illnesses! Nobody deserves them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Charles is a great human being. He's loving and caring. He's a better person than I'll ever be. I should be in the coma not him.




Cheer up Aeson. We luvs you.

*Hug*


----------



## Blackrat

It's a strange thought, but I really hope someone remembers to pet the other Fru. The namesake of Rev's previous screenname. Cats have a tendency to sense when things are not right, and she must be feeling miserable too...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> It's hard to be positive right now. Rev in the hospital and Goldmoon in where ever she is. I wasn't real nice to Rev the last time he was here. Makes things worse.





Aeson said:


> Charles is a great human being. He's loving and caring. He's a better person than I'll ever be. I should be in the coma not him.



Charles is a good person, so are you. 

You've gotta quit beating yourself up about things and worrying about other people all the time, leave some time for yourself and the patch you're going through, its not selfish you need to sort yourself out too so you can then help others out better.


----------



## Aeson

I honestly did not intend to take the focus from Rev. It's hit me harder than I thought.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It's a strange thought, but I really hope someone remembers to pet the other Fru. The namesake of Rev's previous screenname. Cats have a tendency to sense when things are not right, and she must be feeling miserable too...



That's a good point. I hope someone is looking out for the other Fru.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps and tickles Aeson*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I honestly did not intend to take the focus from Rev. It's hit me harder than I thought.



Yeah, it's strange how much the lives of the Hivers can affect us.  I was dwelling on this a lot last night.  I think it's worse because he's so close, but we never got around to meeting in real life.

I'd really like to go visit him, but I don't actually know any of his family, or how to contact them to find out where he is.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it's strange how much the lives of the Hivers can affect us.  I was dwelling on this a lot last night.  I think it's worse because he's so close, but we never got around to meeting in real life.
> 
> I'd really like to go visit him, but I don't actually know any of his family, or how to contact them to find out where he is.



I was going to ask you to see if you could go see him. I saw another post from Mandy saying his mom liked to keep things secret including their address. You could try getting in touch with her through a PM or the email she posted. Maybe if you can get to see him it might pave the way for others. I'd make the trip.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I was going to ask you to see if you could go see him. I saw another post from Mandy saying his mom liked to keep things secret including their address. You could try getting in touch with her through a PM or the email she posted. Maybe if you can get to see him it might pave the way for others. I'd make the trip.



I could try PM, but I don't know how often she'll check it.

But I think the e-mail address was specifically for Rev once he wakes up.  Once he does that I'll get the hospital information from him.


----------



## hafrogman

There must be a post limit on PMs, because I can't send her one.  And she's got the e-mail function turned off.

. . . maybe I should try Kida.  I know she's from the side of the family that Rev's side of the family doesn't talk to. . . so I'm not sure if I should talk to her about it, in case she doesn't know.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, I need to get going. I have a doctor's appointment later and I need to to start getting cleaned up.

I'll try to stop by here later after I get back.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Well, I need to get going. I have a doctor's appointment later and I need to to start getting cleaned up.



Aww, but we like you dirty.







Desert Hare said:


> I'll try to stop by here later after I get back.



Bye bye.

Have a nice day.  Don't do anything I wouldn't do, etc. etc.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I honestly did not intend to take the focus from Rev. It's hit me harder than I thought.



I hope that wasn't in response to my comments because I meant the exact opposite pretty much. 

Everyones got their own  to deal with each one of which is important to that person, make sure you have enough time for yours and you'll be able to help other people with theirs that much better.

I'm not 100% sure how I should be reacting myself its not like I've been around forever, but my thoughts have been with him and his families and I even managed a prayer

P.S Its pretty much impossible to take the focus off Rev as he's a part of the Hive and therefore our Lives and there is absolutely nothing wrong with talking about your own stuff at this moment as well.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Got some time before my next class. 

Whats up in here?


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Well, I'm headed off to my next class.

See you later hive!


----------



## megamania

What a world we live in.....

I can't pay my taxes

my primary job has cut back my hours

my secondary job will soon be cutting hours

credit card issues are creeping up

my bi-polarity is a ragin' right now

I feel disowned by folks here





and you know what I thought about all night?   Rev.   The only person to whom has never done anything wrong against me.   Never met him.  e-mailed off of EN World once or twice but he is truth currently my best friend in the world.  Bizzare.


----------



## Ginnel

*peers at Mega*

Want tickles?

or talk?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> and you know what I thought about all night?   Rev.   The only person to whom has never done anything wrong against me.   Never met him.  e-mailed off of EN World once or twice but he is truth currently my best friend in the world.  Bizzare.




Well, the fact is, Rev just is a darn nice guy. He's never been unfriendly or unpolite to anyone in ENW as far as I know. He's always talkin kindly and always friendly. Man, the guy is the spirit of Hive IMO. He's been on my mind since yesterday too. I really didn't think that I'd feel this bad for someone I've never met.


----------



## Ginnel

Well thinking about it we probably spend more time with each other than anyone but the people closest to us, its kinda natural that feelings grow.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hive. How is everyone today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Personally? Fine.

Though the world appear to have it's fair share of "The Suck" which it's passing around here and elsewhere.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning Hive. How is everyone today?




Hey Goldmoon, cant complain, thinking about heading off to sleep (its almost midnight here)


----------



## Aurora

I am glad that I missed the tickling session.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Hey Goldmoon, cant complain, thinking about heading off to sleep (its almost midnight here)




Awww, I hate the time difference. The hive seems to be so inactive when I get on lately.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning Hive. How is everyone today?



I'm excited about my Vienna trip now, Now eating Ben and Jerrys phish food and having a glass of merlot so doing good, Rev's still in my thoughts though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> I am glad that I missed the tickling session.




But that would've been such a fun read.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Though the world appear to have it's fair share of "The Suck" which it's passing around here and elsewhere.




This is my experience as well.

Meh


Something needs to come right sometime.  Please?

as for what is keeping me going at the moment... 8 days till the Watchmen and 26 Days till PHB2


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> I am glad that I missed the tickling session.




I know youre uncomfortable with me Aurora. I would have left you alone if you were there.



Ginnel said:


> I'm excited about my Vienna trip now, Now eating Ben and Jerrys phish food and having a glass of merlot so doing good, Rev's still in my thoughts though.




Vienna sounds nice. I always get to travel in the military but never to anywhere really cool....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning Hive. How is everyone today?




Today I feel good. I just finished up a 3 mile walk and am all hot and sweaty. lol

My life has definitely been struck by the "suckage" that is going around though of late. Things will get better though. They always do.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Personally? Fine.
> 
> Though the world appear to have it's fair share of "The Suck" which it's passing around here and elsewhere.




Tell me about it.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:


> I know youre uncomfortable with me Aurora. I would have left you alone if you were there.



I am uncomfortable with you? This is news to me. You seem to have gotten bad information or perhaps something was misconstrued along the way. 

I am glad that I missed the tickling session because I am horribly ticklish. HORRIBLY TICKLISH!


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> I'm excited about my Vienna trip now, Now eating Ben and Jerrys phish food and having a glass of merlot so doing good, Rev's still in my thoughts though.




As to utter decadence, I can only recommend Phish Food and use well made Chocolate Mousse as the "Whipped Cream".

It's tasty diabetes in bowl.


----------



## Ginnel

Aurora said:


> I am uncomfortable with you? This is news to me. You seem to have gotten bad information or perhaps something was misconstrued along the way.
> 
> I am glad that I missed the tickling session because I am horribly ticklish. HORRIBLY TICKLISH!



*ninja kitty*


----------



## Aurora

I am so ticklish, that I have ranks in escape artist so that I may evade tickle attacks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> Today I feel good. I just finished up a 3 mile walk and am all hot and sweaty. lol
> 
> My life has definitely been struck by the "suckage" that is going around though of late. Things will get better though. They always do.




I'm sorry to hear that your life has been visited by the suckmonster. I know that running a few miles usually helps me feel better when I have some issues.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Tell me about it.




Nah, if I did, meteors would probably start raining from the sky.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> I am uncomfortable with you? This is news to me. You seem to have gotten bad information or perhaps something was misconstrued along the way.
> 
> I am glad that I missed the tickling session because I am horribly ticklish. HORRIBLY TICKLISH!




A status known to ticklers worldwide as "WONDERFULLY TICKLISH"


----------



## Ginnel

*POUNCE!!*

*Splat!!*

Ninja kitty slides down the wall and limps off to lick his wounds and the platter of cookies

*star trek teleport noise*

"Dam it!"


----------



## Aurora

The_Warlock said:


> Nah, if I did, meteors would probably start raining from the sky.




Or, in my case, pipes would burst and flood your empty rental house for days.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> I am uncomfortable with you? This is news to me. You seem to have gotten bad information or perhaps something was misconstrued along the way.
> 
> I am glad that I missed the tickling session because I am horribly ticklish. HORRIBLY TICKLISH!




Oh, I'm sorry. I was under the impression that you were uncomfortable with me. I don't remember who said it but I apologize if I was wrong.


----------



## Aurora

The_Warlock said:


> A status known to ticklers worldwide as "WONDERFULLY TICKLISH"




"Ticklers Worldwide" sounds like another group you could start and make t-shirts for.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> Or, in my case, pipes would burst and flood your empty rental house for days.




Yup, that's a crudfest right there. There does appear to be a litany the last couple of pages of stuff going arse over tea-kettle for people.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I was under the impression that you were uncomfortable with me. I don't remember who said it but I apologize if I was wrong.




Think nothing of it. The matter is closed.


----------



## Ginnel

"Mega!!"

The Hivings fine come on in


----------



## Ginnel

Aurora said:


> "Ticklers Worldwide" sounds like another group you could start and make t-shirts for.



with tickling  points on the t shirt here, here, here and here


----------



## Aurora

Ginnel said:


> Ninja kitty slides down the wall and limps off to lick his wounds and the platter of cookies




HEY, don't lick all the cookies!


----------



## Aurora

Ginnel said:


> with tickling  points on the t shirt here, here, here and here




*giggles*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> "Ticklers Worldwide" sounds like another group you could start and make t-shirts for.




Ooooh. There's an idea. Like Ninja's without Stealth, Ticklers Worldwide can meet your tickle attack needs, wherever, whenever, but trust us: Everybody will hear it happening.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> "Ticklers Worldwide" sounds like another group you could start and make t-shirts for.




It was a spur of the moment thing. I needed to blow off some steam.



Aurora said:


> Think nothing of it. The matter is closed.




Closed it is. *hug*


----------



## Ginnel

Aurora said:


> HEY, don't lick all the cookies!



They're teleporting cookies you can't touch them  Not even a defeated ninja kitty can


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> HEY, don't lick all the cookies!




*hands Aurora a Girl Scout cookie*


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> with tickling  points on the t shirt here, here, here and here




You, sir, are being appointed to the Tickle Pressure Point design department. Do some quality research and get back to us...


----------



## Phaezen

Its approaching midnight and I am getting the urge to play guitar

Loudly

but the nieghbours will complain, so I will strum an unplugged electric.

Just not the same though


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> You, sir, are being appointed to the Tickle Pressure Point design department. Do some quality research and get back to us...




Also, a "how to" guide on grappling techniques for the tickler would be handy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You, sir, are being appointed to the Tickle Pressure Point design department. Do some quality research and get back to us...




Dont forget the free feather duster with every purchase!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I was under the impression that you were uncomfortable with me. I don't remember who said it but I apologize if I was wrong.



You may just have gotten confused, as recently we've had both Duskblade and Desert Hare who are uncomfortable with the subject in question.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> You, sir, are being appointed to the Tickle Pressure Point design department. Do some quality research and get back to us...



Oh Charlotte's gonna "Love" you  

Infact I've already warned her how I'm in search of the tickle which will make her squeek.

On the front it will be "The Tickle pressure points" on the back it will be
A + B + suprise = Squeek!

Blue patches will indicate the tickling spots
With the words Ticklers Worldwide on the label


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Also, a "how to" guide on grappling techniques for the tickler would be handy.




Hmmmm, for someone reason, no one ever really fights back very hard when I capture them.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Dont forget the free feather duster with every purchase!




How about just a feather? I mean, you wouldn't want someone to actually DUST with it. Then you'd end up with dusty ticklees.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Dont forget the free feather duster with every purchase!



Only with the 

His and His
His and Hers
Hers and Hers 

packs


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Dont forget the free feather duster with every purchase!



AH, but the master of the tickle needs not such things.

Often a raised eyebrow and an evil grin will suffice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, for someone reason, no one ever really fights back very hard when I capture them.....




You obviously need targets with more vim and vigour.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> You may just have gotten confused, as recently we've had both Duskblade and Desert Hare who are uncomfortable with the subject in question.




I know how Desert Hare is but I thought that way about Aurora over a year ago.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Oh Charlotte's gonna "Love" you




Tickle by Proxy. Excellent!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> How about just a feather? I mean, you wouldn't want someone to actually DUST with it. Then you'd end up with dusty ticklees.




It was a new feather duster.



Ginnel said:


> Only with the
> 
> His and His
> His and Hers
> Hers and Hers
> 
> packs




and hers and hers and hers...



Phaezen said:


> AH, but the master of the tickle needs not such things.
> 
> Often a raised eyebrow and an evil grin will suffice.




Sometimes toys are more fun.



The_Warlock said:


> You obviously need targets with more vim and vigour.




Or targets with less hormones...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ... but I thought that way about Aurora over a year ago.




This is what you get for listening to Aeson.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I know how Desert Hare is but I thought that way about Aurora over a year ago.



*shrug*

Ah well.  At least we got it all cleared up.

*goes back to sleep*
*actually working*
*damn*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It was a new feather duster.




Nobody wants to get sued over misuse of a tool, and it's hard to print safety warnings on dusters.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and hers and hers and hers...




Now now, let's not get off on a tangent. (Ba dump bump)




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes toys are more fun.




But Ticklers come with all the best toys pre-equipped.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Or targets with less hormones...




Trust me, that is not actually a benefit.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *goes back to sleep*
> *actually working*




Now THAT would be a "Dream" job!

HA! I crack me up.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> and hers and hers and hers...




Unfortunately they would either have to buy one each or we could work on larger orders for sorieties and hen parties, man this would so work, I've gotta get this drawn up for Threadless graphic t-shirt designs; cool & funny t-shirts weekly! Tees designed by the community.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> This is what you get for listening to Aeson.




Oooooo, thats mean.



hafrogman said:


> *shrug*
> 
> Ah well. At least we got it all cleared up.
> 
> *goes back to sleep*
> *actually working*
> *damn*




Yep, I'm glad I was wrong. I dont want to have to "walk on egg shells" around here. Its the one place I can really be myself. You guys are my escape from the Eponine I have to be out here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Unfortunately they would either have to buy one each or we could work on larger orders for sorieties and hen parties, man this would so work, I've gotta get this drawn up for Threadless graphic t-shirt designs; cool & funny t-shirts weekly! Tees designed by the community.




I'd like to see a finished prototype.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooooo, thats mean.




I consider it tough love.  




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm glad I was wrong. I dont want to have to "walk on egg shells" around here. Its the one place I can really be myself. You guys are my escape from the Eponine I have to be out here.




Silly Goldmoon, never forget your assume axiom. 

(No donkeys were injured in the creation or distribution of this axiom.)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now THAT would be a "Dream" job!
> 
> HA! I crack me up.




Mattress tester FTW!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Mattress tester FTW!




And there was much rejoicing...or snoring. Depending.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Mattress tester FTW!



 *Boing Boing Boing!!*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I consider it tough love.
> 
> Silly Goldmoon, never forget your assume axiom.
> 
> (No donkeys were injured in the creation or distribution of this axiom.)




Maybe im dense but I'm not sure what you mean by assume axiom....


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> *Boing Boing Boing!!*




Ginnel, apparently, is decidely in the "Rejoicing Division" as opposed to the "Snoring Division."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe im dense but I'm not sure what you mean by assume axiom....




The old standby...

Never Assume, it makes an Ass out of U and Me (but not me, because I wasn't involved, but it works under most circumstances).

(Yakety Sax plays in the background.)


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom!




Really, you must stop eating the gunpowder. It leads to infertility. 

And unseemly public detonation.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> And there was much rejoicing...or snoring. Depending.




Probably a little of both. I really like cuddling too though. I think thats what I miss the most out here, someone to just snuggle with.


Ginnel said:


> *Boing Boing Boing!!*




The wonderful thing about Tiggers is Tiggers are wounderful things!


----------



## Aurora

Hehehe You all are funny.

I hate having to walk on egg shells around people. I had a really good friend who I pretty much just had to stop being friends with because it got to be where you couldn't say anything around her without her somehow taking it personally. We really had a lot of fun together for many years, but in the end, it wasn't fun at all. I just don't need that in my life. I tried to help her get out of the funk, and I waited around a long time, but I finally had to give up. I miss her still, and it has been many years since I talked to her.


----------



## Aurora

All that bouncing, you better be careful not to break the rails....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> Hehehe You all are funny.




Crazy, actually. 




Aurora said:


> I hate having to walk on egg shells around people. I had a really good friend who I pretty much just had to stop being friends with because it got to be where you couldn't say anything around her without her somehow taking it personally. We really had a lot of fun together for many years, but in the end, it wasn't fun at all. I just don't need that in my life. I tried to help her get out of the funk, and I waited around a long time, but I finally had to give up. I miss her still, and it has been many years since I talked to her.




That's always a shame. I've seen it happen before, but there isn't much you can do if people won't let go of their misery, fear, or anger.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:


> All that bouncing, you better be careful not to break the rails....




That's what the power tools are for afterward.


----------



## Aurora

Time for dinner! Bye for now!


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Probably a little of both. I really like cuddling too though. I think thats what I miss the most out here, someone to just snuggle with.
> 
> The wonderful thing about Tiggers is Tiggers are wounderful things!



cuddling, man I like cuddles but then I'm a soppy get.

Their tops are made out of rubber and their bottoms are made out of springs!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> Hehehe You all are funny.
> 
> I hate having to walk on egg shells around people. I had a really good friend who I pretty much just had to stop being friends with because it got to be where you couldn't say anything around her without her somehow taking it personally. We really had a lot of fun together for many years, but in the end, it wasn't fun at all. I just don't need that in my life. I tried to help her get out of the funk, and I waited around a long time, but I finally had to give up. I miss her still, and it has been many years since I talked to her.




I know the feeling. I lost several friends when I "came out" I miss them and am saddened thet our friendship meant that little to them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> cuddling, man I like cuddles but then I'm a soppy get.
> 
> Their tops are made out of rubber and their bottoms are made out of springs!!




!?!?!?  

Anyone have an English to American translator handy?


----------



## Ginnel

Aurora said:


> All that bouncing, you better be careful not to break the rails....



Funny story about that, my current bed has no headboard


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:


> Time for dinner! Bye for now!




Enjoy Aurora!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> !?!?!?
> 
> Anyone have an English to American translator handy?





Nope. And I don't want to know.

Off to tech support. Don't break the place.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> !?!?!?
> 
> Anyone have an English to American translator handy?



soppy 

as in sop-ee, kinda emotional, loves romantic stuff, sentimental.

Get I think is just the irish pronounciation for git which is a mild swear word i suppose

And the second sentance was the tigger song continued


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ah.... I thought you were saying that you are cuddly when you get drunk.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> soppy
> 
> as in sop-ee, kinda emotional loves romantic stuff.
> 
> Get I think is just the irish pronounciation for git which is a mild swear word i suppose



The American would be "sappy bastard", approximately.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> !?!?!?
> 
> Anyone have an English to American translator handy?




for Tiggers?



Ginnel said:


> Funny story about that, my current bed has no headboard




My current bed is a cot. LOL


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love how odd classes at AI can be.  Right now Im in an actionscript Authoring Class and we're listening to "Hick Hop" just for the hell of it.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah.... I thought you were saying that you are cuddly when you get drunk.



Isn't that "sot"?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> for Tiggers?




I know what tiggers are but not what soppy gets were.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah.... I thought you were saying that you are cuddly when you get drunk.



Nah I'm not cuddly when drunk just quite flirty, loud and funny 

Over cuddly people the type who have to hug everyone in the room before they leave kinda weird me out.
But in general I love, cuddles, hugs, snuggles, phuzzles, huggles and the type


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> for Tiggers?



Translating English dialects is what Tiggers do best!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Isn't that "sot"?




Never heard of "sot."


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now Im in an actionscript Authoring Class and we're listening to "Hick Hop" just for the hell of it.



. . . do you have a honky-tonk ba-donk-a-donk?


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> soppy
> 
> as in sop-ee, kinda emotional, loves romantic stuff, sentimental.
> 
> Get I think is just the irish pronounciation for git which is a mild swear word i suppose
> 
> And the second sentance was the tigger song continued




I get soppy too sometimes. Its not all bad, I am after all still a girl.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Never heard of "sot."



*sot*
Pronunciation: \ˈsät\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English, fool, from Old English sott 
Date: 1592 
: a habitual drunkard


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> My current bed is a cot. LOL



I slept in a bed which was around 5ftt11- 6ft long me being around 5ft 10and a bit it meant I couldn't stretch out properly while sleeping it as my head and foot touched the walls.
was also about only 2 and a half foot to 3 foot wide that sucked, I love my double bed now.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, for someone reason, no one ever really fights back very hard when I capture them.....



Why would they?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> But in general I love, cuddles, hugs, snuggles, phuzzles, huggles and the type




...  I hope not to everyone you meet at any time....  that would get akward.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> This is what you get for listening to Aeson.



Some how I knew I would get blamed. I didn't say a damn thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I love how odd classes at AI can be. Right now Im in an actionscript Authoring Class and we're listening to "Hick Hop" just for the hell of it.




WTF?



Ginnel said:


> Nah I'm not cuddly when drunk just quite flirty, loud and funny
> 
> Over cuddly people the type who have to hug everyone in the room before they leave kinda weird me out.
> But in general I love, cuddles, hugs, snuggles, phuzzles, huggles and the type




And Glomps.....don't forget glomps....



hafrogman said:


> Translating English dialects is what Tiggers do best!




Woo hoo ho hooo



hafrogman said:


> . . . do you have a honky-tonk ba-donk-a-donk?




Thats just bad......just....no....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Some how I knew I would get blamed. I didn't say a damn thing.



Actually, I'm pretty sure that you did say something.  Just something to the exact opposite effect.  Something along the lines of Aurora and Goldmoon hanging out together to see what happens.  Possibly with baby oil and jello involved.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> ... I hope not to everyone you meet at any time.... that would get akward.



Nah as explained in the sentance above the one you quoted, I don't really like the whole hugs all the time for everybody I think they need to be saved for the right occasions


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Thats just bad......just....no....



Oh, I'm fully aware of how bad it is.  They played it last time I went bowling.  But it was the only thing that came to mind for the genre "Hick hop".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> WTF?




AI = Art Institute... the art school I'm at.

hick-hop = county rap.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I slept in a bed which was around 5ftt11- 6ft long me being around 5ft 10and a bit it meant I couldn't stretch out properly while sleeping it as my head and foot touched the walls.
> was also about only 2 and a half foot to 3 foot wide that sucked, I love my double bed now.




My feet hang over the edge of my cot. I freaking hate it here. *sigh*



Aeson said:


> Why would they?




Awwww, don't be that way. *hug*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that you did say something.  Just something to the exact opposite effect.  Something along the lines of Aurora and Goldmoon hanging out together to see what happens.  Possibly with baby oil and jello involved.



I think you're projecting on me.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I think you're projecting on me.



 Ewwww


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Nah as explained in the sentance above the one you quoted, I don't really like the whole hugs all the time for everybody I think they need to be saved for the right occasions




Yeah, but that sentence assumed that you were in control of you body or didn't take any psychedelics which might enhance your touchie feeliness.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that you did say something. Just something to the exact opposite effect. Something along the lines of Aurora and Goldmoon hanging out together to see what happens. Possibly with baby oil and jello involved.




Jello yes but keep the baby oil. Dont mix edible and non edible....



Relique du Madde said:


> hick-hop = county rap.





Again....no....just no......


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, don't be that way. *hug*



I meant I know I wouldn't fight hard if you captured me so why would anyone else.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I think you're projecting on me.



Are you really going to make me dig through 30-odd thousand Hive posts looking for this?

I'm pretty certain you've said something similar sometime over the past two or three years.

. . .

Okay, I may have made up the part about the jell-o.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but that sentence assumed that you were in control of you body or didn't take any psychedelics which might enhance your touchie feeliness.



Hmm me on psychedelics that would be interesting  the most dangerous stuff I've taken is alcohol and poppers both of which are legal to buy I believe


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I think you're projecting on me.




Giggity?



Aeson said:


> I meant I know I wouldn't fight hard if you captured me so why would anyone else.




Its no fun if they dont fight back. Its fun when its a little rough sometimes....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> My feet hang over the edge of my cot. I freaking hate it here. *sigh*




No one ever said being on base is like staying at a Merriot.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its no fun if they dont fight back. Its fun when its a little rough sometimes....



I guess I need to clarify some more. I wouldn't fight to get away.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Are you really going to make me dig through 30-odd thousand Hive posts looking for this?
> 
> I'm pretty certain you've said something similar sometime over the past two or three years.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Okay, I may have made up the part about the jell-o.





But the Jello was clearly the good part....




Relique du Madde said:


> No one ever said being on base is like staying at a Merriot.




I know but I dont like being here at all. I miss my squad and I resent all these effing questions and psych evals.


----------



## Aeson

I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I guess I need to clarify some more. I wouldn't fight to get away.




I figured as much.


----------



## Ginnel

Bed time! *glomps his bed*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Bed time! *glomps his bed*



Sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Bed time! *glomps his bed*




Can you glomp an inanimate object?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I figured as much.



In time you too shall know how dirty I fight in tickle fights.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Can you glomp an inanimate object?



Indubitably, my dear Goldmoon, indubitably.

Anyway it really is night


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> In time you too shall know how dirty I fight in tickle fights.




I'll try not to hurt you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'll try not to hurt you.



I'm sure it will be a good hurt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Indubitably, my dear Goldmoon, indubitably.
> 
> Anyway it really is night




Night Ginnel. Sleep well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Night Ginnel. Sleep well.



And then she realized she was alone with Aeson. 

dun dun dun


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm sure it will be a good hurt.




Maybe...maybe not. I have so much built up I kind of feel sorry for the next person I sleep with because I am going to hurt them. Its been a LONG time.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe...maybe not. I have so much built up I kind of feel sorry for the next person I sleep with because I am going to hurt them. Its been a LONG time.....



You're the only person I know that makes me wish I were a woman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And then *he* realized *he* was alone with *Goldmoon*.
> 
> dun dun dun




FIFY.

Dont be scared Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're the only person I know that makes me wish I were a woman.




I'll take that as a complement.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Dont be scared Aeson.



You don't scare me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'll take that as a complement.



That's how it was meant. I didn't think you could take it another way.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You don't scare me.




Clearly you dont know me very well. 



Aeson said:


> That's how it was meant. I didn't think you could take it another way.




I know, I was just saying...I dont know what I was saying. I think my fingers move faster than my brain sometimes...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:


> Or, in my case, pipes would burst and flood your empty rental house for days.




I read that as "*pies* would burst and flood your empty rental house for days."


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Clearly you dont know me very well.



 I wish I did. That ball is in your court.



Goldmoon said:


> I know, I was just saying...I dont know what I was saying. I think my fingers move faster than my brain sometimes...



that happens to me a lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe...maybe not. I have so much built up I kind of feel sorry for the next person I sleep with because I am going to hurt them. Its been a LONG time.....




SHEHULK smash?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> SHEHULK smash?



Not a compliment.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I read that as "*pies* would burst and flood your empty rental house for days."




I thought four and twenty blackbirds sang when the pie was opened....not four and twenty blackbirds flooded a rental house...



Aeson said:


> I wish I did. That ball is in your court.




I know Aeson but I havent been the real me for awhile now. Maybe when I'm done with this part of my life and I can get back to myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> SHEHULK smash?




I'm not green. Sheesh


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know Aeson but I havent been the real me for awhile now. Maybe when I'm done with this part of my life and I can get back to myself.



this person I'm talking to isn't the real you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> this person I'm talking to isn't the real you?




I don't know, maybe. I know I'm not the same person I was a year ago. I can't be myself over here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I don't know, maybe. I know I'm not the same person I was a year ago. I can't be myself over here.



We all change. I'm not the same person I was a year ago. 

To me you seem to be the same person I've been crushing on this whole time. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We all change. I'm not the same person I was a year ago.
> 
> To me you seem to be the same person I've been crushing on this whole time. Nothing has changed.





Maybe, like everything else, its all in my head.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe, like everything else, its all in my head.



We're all in your head. Some more naked than others.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We're all in your head. Some more naked than others.




Darn and here I am only in my underwear. I guess I'm overdressed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Darn and here I am only in my underwear. I guess I'm overdressed.




Yup.

*Throws a blanket on Goldmoon*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yup.
> 
> *Throws a blanket on Goldmoon*




Prude...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Prude...




I live to serve.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Yup.
> 
> *Throws a blanket on Goldmoon*




Besides, Now I have to share a room with three other women. They keep it hot as hell in here. I'm roasting.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I live to serve.




I'm not getting dressed right now and I'm not getting into a ticklefight in my bra and panties...sorry.


----------



## Goldmoon

And before you all ask....theyre light green.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not getting dressed right now and I'm not getting into a ticklefight in my bra and panties...sorry.




Who said anything about a tickle fight?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Who said anything about a tickle fight?




You were _thinking_ it...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> You were _thinking_ it...




No I wasn't.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> You were _thinking_ it...





Galeros said:


> No I wasn't.



I'll think it then. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> No I wasn't.




Riiiiiight.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Riiiiiight.




I like tickling, but you in your underwear doing it would be too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I'll think it then. . .




Well I knew _someone_ was.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Well I knew _someone_ was.



Hafrogman, thinking dirty thoughts since 1982.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I like tickling, but you in your underwear doing it would be too uncomfortable for me.




Riiiight.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Hafrogman, thinking dirty thoughts since 1982.




Somehow I thought you were older....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Riiiight.




It's true, I am not into that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It's true, I am not into that.




Which part are you not into?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Somehow I thought you were older....



Nope.

27 in March.

I feel old, if that helps.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Which part are you not into?




The you in your underwear part. I am sure you are very beautiful, but I am just not into that. It would be akward.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Nope.
> 
> 27 in March.
> 
> I feel old, if that helps.




Oh, well, I dont know why I thought most here were older than me. I'll be 34 this year.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, well, I dont know why I thought most here were older than me. I'll be 34 this year.



We've got our share of each side.  I think Aeson is about the same as you, as is Rev. . .

I think Ginnel is a whippersnapper though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> The you in your underwear part. I am sure you are very beautiful, but I am just not into that. It would be akward.




Me or women in general? Galeros, I assure me in my underwear is no big deal. I'm not into men right now remember. I've been sleeping with 5 guys for the past seven months or so.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Me or women in general? Galeros, I assure me in my underwear is no big deal. I'm not into men right now remember. I've been sleeping with 5 guys for the past seven months or so.




Hmmm, I just realized how my posts sounded. Okay, well maybe not, I like to mess around a lot.

With anyone of either gender that would be weird.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> We've got our share of each side. I think Aeson is about the same as you, as is Rev. . .
> 
> I think Ginnel is a whippersnapper though.




And I can't even begin to hazard a guess as to Galeros' age.

Where did Aeson go?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> And I can't even begin to hazard a guess as to Galeros' age.




It is in my profile. 20.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hmmm, I just realized how my posts sounded. Okay, well maybe not, I like to mess around a lot.
> 
> With anyone of either gender that would be weird.




So underwear makes you uncomfortable? Or is it because you kinda know me?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> So underwear makes you uncomfortable? Or is it because you kinda know me?




The former.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It is in my profile. 20.




Well I never know how accurate those things are.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Well I never know how accurate those things are.




It is completely accurate in my case.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> And I can't even begin to hazard a guess as to Galeros' age.



Despite what he claims, Galeros is actually a 65-year old man named Bubba doing a life stint in San Quentin for knifing a man over a bootleg copy of Bubblegum Crisis.







Goldmoon said:


> Where did Aeson go?



Possibly work?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> The former.




So you have Esorouchaphobia?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> So you have Esorouchaphobia?




No, I just think it would be weird.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Despite what he claims, Galeros is actually a 65-year old man named Bubba doing a life stint in San Quentin for knifing a man over a bootleg copy of Bubblegum Crisis.Possibly work?




Bubblegum Crisis? It better have been over something better than that.


----------



## Aeson

No, I'm going to work now. I don't want to but I don't have a choice. I feel like crap so I went to lay down for a few before I had to get ready. I wish the bra and panties talk started while I was still around.

So Goldmoon, the reason you're not into men right now is because you've been around them too much? Maybe it was the wrong kind of men?

I don't want to leave. Someone make work go away.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> So you have Esorouchaphobia?



I think so, I think you'd better take them off so he feels better.

Hmm. . . but how would we KNOW you've taken them off.

Hmm . . .


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Bubblegum Crisis? It better have been over something better than that.




Okay, I'll spill. It was over a first edition copy of Deities & Demigods, ya know the one that had Cthulhu in it.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Bubblegum Crisis? It better have been over something better than that.



Sorry, I don't actually know much about it.  My first instinct was to go very girly (Sailor Moon), but then I decided to modify it to something that sounds girly, but is at least a little giant roboty.







Aeson said:


> I don't want to leave. Someone make work go away.



Well, I'd call in a bomb threat for you, but I think the Dept. of Homeland Security frowns on that kind of thing these days.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> No, I'm going to work now. I don't want to but I don't have a choice. I feel like crap so I went to lay down for a few before I had to get ready. I wish the bra and panties talk started while I was still around.
> 
> So Goldmoon, the reason you're not into men right now is because you've been around them too much? Maybe it was the wrong kind of men?
> 
> I don't want to leave. Someone make work go away.




Actually it was a few years ago. I'v always thought women were beautiful and sensual but I fell for one a few years ago and havent gone back.



hafrogman said:


> I think so, I think you'd better take them off so he feels better.
> 
> Hmm. . . but how would we KNOW you've taken them off.
> 
> Hmm . . .




If I actually took them off I'd tell you honestly.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> If I actually took them off I'd tell you honestly.



Yes, you probably would.  But that's not the POINT.  Spoilsport.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Okay, I'll spill. It was over a first edition copy of Deities & Demigods, ya know the one that had Cthulhu in it.




I have that book.



hafrogman said:


> Sorry, I don't actually know much about it. My first instinct was to go very girly (Sailor Moon), but then I decided to modify it to something that sounds girly, but is at least a little giant roboty.Well, I'd call in a bomb threat for you, but I think the Dept. of Homeland Security frowns on that kind of thing these days.




Lets change it to "Record of Lodoss War"


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yes, you probably would. But that's not the POINT. Spoilsport.




OK, I'm lost. What was the point?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Lets change it to "Record of Lodoss War"




Now that IS an awesome series.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Lets change it to "Record of Lodoss War"



D&D: The Anime?







Goldmoon said:


> OK, I'm lost. What was the point?



Hmm?  Evidence.

Was I too subtle?  *goes back and checks*
Subtle like a brick!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Now that IS an awesome series.




Indeed



hafrogman said:


> D&D: The Anime?Hmm? Evidence.
> 
> Was I too subtle? *goes back and checks*
> Subtle like a brick!




I'm still not getting it. Am I _not_ supposed to tell you what I'm wearing?


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello? Anyone here?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Gasp*

I must be the only one left!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hello? Anyone here?




Still here...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Still here...




Ah, there you are. I thought I lost you to the grue.


----------



## Desert Hare

Evening hive. Just got home a half an hour ago. Had to get changed and use the restroom. Had a little fun after the doctor’s appointment. I had some spending money left over from last month so I caught the 4:30 showing of The International at the Nickelodeon Theater.

After that I hit the Casablanca Comics in Portland; I bought Superman Red Son. I’ve been sitting on the edge with this comic for too long and decided to make the splurge today. 

Then on the way home I hit one of my favorite used book stores and found a near mint copy of the Iron Kingdoms World Guide. Of course Iron Kingdoms being 3E and is popular as it is I snapped it up. I have to start my IK library with one of the books, so why not this one?

Then I went to get some dinner and then finally made my way home. All in all a fun day.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Stands up on a platform*

I now declare us the United Hives of ENWorld!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Ah, there you are. I thought I lost you to the grue.




The grue?



Desert Hare said:


> Evening hive. Just got home a half an hour ago. Had to get changed and use the restroom. Had a little fun after the doctor’s appointment. I had some spending money left over from last month so I caught the 4:30 showing of The International at the Nickelodeon Theater.
> 
> After that I hit the Casablanca Comics in Portland; I bought Superman Red Son. I’ve been sitting on the edge with this comic for too long and decided to make the splurge today.
> 
> Then on the way home I hit one of my favorite used book stores and found a near mint copy of the Iron Kingdoms World Guide. Of course Iron Kingdoms being 3E and is popular as it is I snapped it up. I have to start my IK library with one of the books, so why not this one?
> 
> Then I went to get some dinner and then finally made my way home. All in all a fun day.




Sounds like a fine day. Good morning to you D.H.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Ah, there you are. I thought I lost you to the grue.




Grue?


----------



## Wereserpent

It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Stands up on a platform*
> 
> I now declare us the United Hives of ENWorld!




Wow, a coup so soon....


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> *Stands up on a platform*
> 
> I now declare us the United Hives of ENWorld!




Um, you might want to stay on that platform for a long while. It's rigged to blow when weight is released from it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.




Unless you are the grue.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, a coup so soon....




It is not a coup, coup's taste like grues.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.




Not unless it's bulletproof....


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Good morning to you D.H.




Well it will be morning in two hours. 

I can't believe I've been up since 4:00 am last night and I'm not even tired yet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Well it will be morning in two hours.
> 
> I can't believe I've been up since 4:00 am last night and I'm not even tired yet.




Careful or the grue might eat you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Not unless it's bulletproof....




I'm guessing grues are like slimes. And in that case, bullets do no damage to them. You'll either need a flame thrower or a barrel of salt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Unless you are the grue.




Wait, can the grue be Kate Winslet then?


----------



## Desert Hare

Desert Hare said:


> Unless you are the grue.






Galeros said:


> Careful or the grue might eat you.




I am the grue!

*eats Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> I am the grue!
> 
> *eats Galeros*




Goldmoon!


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Wait, can the grue be Kate Winslet then?




Got a thing for Kate, eh Goldmoon? 

I gotta admit if I were guy I'd be all over her like white on rice.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Goldmoon!




No one can save you now; the grue devours all!


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Well it will be morning in two hours.
> 
> I can't believe I've been up since 4:00 am last night and I'm not even tired yet.




Its 0600 here in Iraq.



Desert Hare said:


> I'm guessing grues are like slimes. And in that case, bullets do no damage to them. You'll either need a flame thrower or a barrel of salt.




Well I dont have a flame thrower but I do have some grenades.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> No one can save you now; the grue devours all!




But what if the grue devours you?


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Its 0600 here in Iraq.




Is it Wednesday or Friday there? 

Time zones suck, I can never tell what time it s where.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Actually it was a few years ago. I'v always thought women were beautiful and sensual but I fell for one a few years ago and havent gone back.



 I suppose that will be our loss.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> But what if the grue devours you?




The grue isn't Pizza The Hutt, thats just not possible.  

I already told you; I am the grue!


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I suppose that will be our loss.




Hiya Aeson. Whats shaking?


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> The grue isn't Pizza The Hutt, thats just not possible.
> 
> I already told you; I am the grue!




But are you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Goldmoon!




*grabs her M-4 and jumps down Desert Hare's throat after Galeros*

I'm coming!!



Desert Hare said:


> Got a thing for Kate, eh Goldmoon?
> 
> I gotta admit if I were guy I'd be all over her like white on rice.




I do indeed, she is yummy.



Desert Hare said:


> No one can save you now; the grue devours all!




Well now you've got an armed amazon in there to boot!


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hiya Aeson. Whats shaking?



 Not I. I want to be back in bed asleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *grabs her M-4 and jumps down Desert Hare's throat after Galeros*




Hooray!

I am being saved by Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Is it Wednesday or Friday there?
> 
> 
> Time zones suck, I can never tell what time it s where.




 Friday



Aeson said:


> I suppose that will be our loss.




Sorry Aeson.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bankai!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sorry Aeson.



 Not as sorry as I am.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fighting love by moonlight, winning evil by daylight.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Not as sorry as I am.




Cheer up Aeson. You do have me after all.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Not I. I want to be back in bed asleep.




Then do it


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Fighting love by moonlight, winning evil by daylight.




I'ts close to dawn and something evil's lurking in the light?


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> I'ts close to dawn and something evil's lurking in the light?




Yes, there be vampires out there!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Then do it




He is at work I think.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Yes, there be vampires out there!




Blade?


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Blade?




Memories are a sweet hiding place.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Memories are a sweet hiding place.




*slash*


----------



## Wereserpent

That's so wonderful! I am Living!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Cheer up Aeson. You do have me after all.



 Unless you've been a woman all this time it doesn't really help. Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> That's so wonderful! I am Living!




I am death incarnate.

I've come for your soul!

MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> He is at work I think.



 Yep, I'm at work and I shouldn't be on here.


----------



## Wereserpent

AH CHAPERU ni ha amai ame ga furisosoku you ni 
HAATO no naka ni 
itsumo happy happy rice shower

kagami ni utsuru SAITEI na kao
BATABATA shiteru uchi ni egao mo wasureteta yo
kaerimichi mitsuketa koinu to jaretara
ORENJI no kaori no SHANPU demo shiyou

chikara wo hodoite mita
sorasazu jibun wo mita
daijina koto takusan atta

donna ni sasayakana shiawase demo furitsumottara
yume ni todoku yo
sore ga happy happy rice shower

KINGAMU no KYAMISOORU homeraretari ne
sanji no ocha to CHOKO demo shawase nimo narerushi
atari mae hodo kitzukanai keredo
kirameku takaramono ha meinichi ni afureteru

arigatou itusumo ienai dakedo ne kanshashiteru
sasaete kureteru nakamatachi

dakara ne minna ni mo shiawase ga ne furisosoku you ni
mahou kakeru zutto happy happy rice shower

ijippari ga watashi de mo ii 

itsumo ne CHAPERU ni ha amai ame ga furisosoku you ni
HAATO no naka ni
tsumare happy happy rice shower

AH kimi no motto shiawase ga ne furisosoku you ni
mahou kakeru zutto happy happy rice shower


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Unless you've been a woman all this time it doesn't really help. Thanks for the thought, though.




Cheer up Aeson. You do have me after all.

And I am a woman.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Unless you've been a woman all this time it doesn't really help. Thanks for the thought, though.




Awww.

*Hugs Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Cheer up Aeson. You do have me after all.
> 
> And I am a woman.



 Ok. I'll clarify some more. A woman I can date or have a chance at dating.   

I think I need a break. I've spent too much time online over the last few years. I'm not getting any younger. I need to stop wasting my time and move forward.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well this grue in now especially tired and needs to go to bed.

Till tomorrow folks!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Ok. I'll clarify some more. A woman I can date or have a chance at dating.
> 
> I think I need a break. I've spent too much time online over the last few years. I'm not getting any younger. I need to stop wasting my time and move forward.




Do what you feel is best for you. Just remember that we will be here for you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Well this grue in now especially tired and needs to go to bed.
> 
> Till tomorrow folks!




Good Night. Try not to get eaten by a grue.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, Hive, it is time for me to go.

If a new Hive starts up while I am gone, save some food for me.


----------



## megamania

So down in the dumps I went and spent money on Amazon (not Goldmoon guys).


Can't pay my taxes now so I may well spend a little in an attempt to cheer myself up.




























not working


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> AH CHAPERU ni ha amai ame ga furisosoku you ni
> HAATO no naka ni
> itsumo happy happy rice shower
> 
> kagami ni utsuru SAITEI na kao
> BATABATA shiteru uchi ni egao mo wasureteta yo
> kaerimichi mitsuketa koinu to jaretara
> ORENJI no kaori no SHANPU demo shiyou
> 
> chikara wo hodoite mita
> sorasazu jibun wo mita
> daijina koto takusan atta
> 
> donna ni sasayakana shiawase demo furitsumottara
> yume ni todoku yo
> sore ga happy happy rice shower
> 
> KINGAMU no KYAMISOORU homeraretari ne
> sanji no ocha to CHOKO demo shawase nimo narerushi
> atari mae hodo kitzukanai keredo
> kirameku takaramono ha meinichi ni afureteru
> 
> arigatou itusumo ienai dakedo ne kanshashiteru
> sasaete kureteru nakamatachi
> 
> dakara ne minna ni mo shiawase ga ne furisosoku you ni
> mahou kakeru zutto happy happy rice shower
> 
> ijippari ga watashi de mo ii
> 
> itsumo ne CHAPERU ni ha amai ame ga furisosoku you ni
> HAATO no naka ni
> tsumare happy happy rice shower
> 
> AH kimi no motto shiawase ga ne furisosoku you ni
> mahou kakeru zutto happy happy rice shower





The give away that that is an anime themesong?  
The line "happy happy rice shower" since I don't think any Japanese musician would put something so stupid sounding in a song unless it was for anime.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> So down in the dumps I went and spent money on Amazon (not Goldmoon guys).
> 
> 
> Can't pay my taxes now so I may well spend a little in an attempt to cheer myself up.




Income taxes are not constitutional.  Too bad not many federal judges realize that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aww... I missed Aurora and Goldie. And all the tickling again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

don't worry i did also.... well the tickling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some politician wants to split California into two states....  Under his plan all the coatal counties from San Francisco to Orange County would come a separate state from the rest of California (because that's were all the liberals live).


----------



## Blackrat

Well, according to all my cyber-punkish rpg's, California should be it's own country already. Get to it, and get me my cyber-implants. Why did the 80's scifi lie to us


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, according to all my cyber-punkish rpg's, California should be it's own country already. Get to it, and get me my cyber-implants. Why did the 80's scifi lie to us




It didn't.  Outside the matrix California is a flouting island with nuclear capabilities.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> not working




Strange, that always works for me.

I really can't help you much Mega, as much as I'd like to. I just don't have enough experience with moneytrouble to offer any advice. If you'd be struggling with drug abuse, I could offer my help and reassurance, but finances I know nothing about.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware.. I hate how Xbox live's connection is so variable .  I was trying to fight several people... and I never got the same experience between fights.   Only one fight I had was decent connectionwise. 

What I hate is how people who have Akuma/Seth/Goukuten always wait to see who you chose before selecting Akuma/Seth/Goukuten. It's like, if you have a boss select the bastard up front him up front, and don't try and act all sneaky about it and hope that your opponent selects someone week so you can easily kick their butt.  I may not be the best fighter, but I don't care,  I'll still try to kick your butt even though I'll loose my few rank points.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, according to all my cyber-punkish rpg's, California should be it's own country already. Get to it, and get me my cyber-implants. Why did the 80's scifi lie to us




It didn't.  Outside the matrix California is a flouting island with nuclear capabilities.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware.. I hate how Xbox live's connection is so variable .  I was trying to fight several people... and I never got the same experience between fights.   Only one fight I had was decent connectionwise.



It's propably because most people play with less than 1mb connections. 



> What I hate is how people who have Akuma/Seth/Goukuten always wait to see who you chose before selecting Akuma/Seth/Goukuten. It's like, if you have a boss select the bastard up front him up front, and don't try and act all sneaky about it and hope that your opponent selects someone week so you can easily kick their butt.  I may not be the best fighter, but I don't care,  I'll still try to kick your butt even though I'll loose my few rank points.




Well, Akuma is lousy character so I don't know why anyone would choose to play with him anyway. I believe in randomising your characters when playing against others. Unless it's specifically agreed upon to select your favourite.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It didn't.  Outside the matrix California is a flouting island with nuclear capabilities.






Relique du Madde said:


> It didn't.  Outside the matrix California is a flouting island with nuclear capabilities.




You made a doublepost with almost 15 minutes and two posts in between ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You made a doublepost with almost 15 minutes and two posts in between ?




I can time travel and I was stuck in an infinity loop.


I think what happened was I pressed the back button one too many times.


----------



## Blackrat

Match today? I'd be around sometime from 11 AM your time. 7 PM finnish time. I guess, I'll have chance to be around for 5 or so hours.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Match today? I'd be around sometime from 11 AM your time. 7 PM finnish time. I guess, I'll have chance to be around for 5 or so hours.




Alright, but I'll only play a few matches since I have leave to go check out camera equiptment from my school at about 11:30-11:40.  It's only like a half hour round trip so I'll be able to fight once I get back home.


----------



## Blackrat

Cool. Hey, do you have that headset thingy that plugs into the controller? I'm not quite sure where mine is, but I should have it at my place somewhere.

Anyways: Random character with one reroll if it gives one that you truly don't like?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Cool. Hey, do you have that headset thingy that plugs into the controller? I'm not quite sure where mine is, but I should have it at my place somewhere.




Unfortunately I don't have one of those head sets.... yeah I suck.







Blackrat said:


> Anyways: Random character with one reroll if it gives one that you truly don't like?



Sound's good.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately I don't have one of those head sets.... yeah I suck.




Well, no need for me to rummage through the moving boxes then . Yeah, it's been over a year since we moved and I still haven't unpacked most of the stuff


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel. You around? I was looking through the games you've played with the box and noticed a game called Braid. It looks fun. Is it good?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh... I have to reedit a video tutorial(how to make recylced paper) I edited monday night since for some reason Adobe never saved any of my work even though I pressed save like every several minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Why hasn't my avatar updated in the xbox-live webpage? I made it look a lot more like me, but the avatar in the page still shows that stock guy with silly green shirt and blue jeans... I'd never wear anything like that irl...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sigh... I have to reedit a video tutorial(how to make recylced paper) I edited monday night since for some reason Adobe never saved any of my work even though I pressed save like every several minutes.




That sounds "weird" to say the least. There must be a glitch in the Matrix. Have you tried reversing the polarity?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Why hasn't my avatar updated in the xbox-live webpage? I made it look a lot more like me, but the avatar in the page still shows that stock guy with silly green shirt and blue jeans... I'd never wear anything like that irl...




Did you save it?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Did you save it?




Yeah, it shows the new one when I log in with my xbox, but it doesn't show on their webpage . Well, in the evening, you can tell me how it shows to you...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That sounds "weird" to say the least. There must be a glitch in the Matrix. Have you tried reversing the polarity?




No, but I'm thinking I need to take a hammer to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm..  Have you checked your Xbox live's web profile from that computer before you updated the avitar?  What might be happening is that you are seeing an old version of the image that's located in the computer's temp folder.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm..  Have you checked your Xbox live's web profile from that computer before you updated the avitar?  What might be happening is that you are seeing an old version of the image that's located in the computer's temp folder.




My settings in this work 'puter are set to clear all temp data when I shut the browser, so no, it's not that either. *Shrug*

Maybe I need to reverse the polarity...

Yes, I've been watching too much star trek


----------



## Aeson

I have decided to give up gaming for Lent. I should not break that by coming here as long as I don't discuss gaming. 

My goal with it is to use that time better and in a constructive way. Cleaning, sleeping, going to church, movies, social events, other things that will allow me to meet new people and get out of my life as it is. 

In that time I'm going to try my best to spend less time online. 

If the mountain won't come to Mohammad then Mohammad will have to go to the mountain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

geeze... my connection sucks....    its like 1 / 2 bars on xbox live  I wish there was some way to boost the signal strength for the Xbox.  My comp's signal strength is at max.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have decided to give up gaming for Lent..




I'll give up giving up... yeah that;'s the ticket.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> ...




Okay, I was about to say something but then I realised that it could very easily be taken as a political bashing of certain group of people even if I didn't mean it that ways... So I'll instead PM it to you


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> We've got our share of each side. I think Aeson is about the same as you, as is Rev. . .
> 
> I think Ginnel is a whippersnapper though.



 muwhahaha think again Froggy I'm 27 already 28 in august 

Now back in my day....


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I was about to say something but then I realised that it could very easily be taken as a political bashing of certain group of people even if I didn't mean it that ways... So I'll instead PM it to you



 You might be right there. Funny but right.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ginnel. You around? I was looking through the games you've played with the box and noticed a game called Braid. It looks fun. Is it good?



 Its fun quite the puzzle game 

I haven't completed it fully yet but I think its worth a go definately especialy at 600 points or whatever it is on special at the mo

but only if you like puzzle games mixed with a bit of jumping


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Its fun quite the puzzle game
> 
> I haven't completed it fully yet but I think its worth a go definately especialy at 600 points or whatever it is on special at the mo
> 
> but only if you like puzzle games mixed with a bit of jumping




Cool. I have DL it then. Yeah, it's 800 at the moment so it's kinda good discount from the original 1200/1400?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Cool. I have DL it then. Yeah, it's 800 at the moment so it's kinda good discount from the original 1200/1400?



that'll be the badger  (translation, yes thats the one)

Ohh late start at work for me about an hour odd  but today is my 6 and a 1/2 hour day.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I have decided to give up gaming for Lent. I should not break that by coming here as long as I don't discuss gaming.
> 
> My goal with it is to use that time better and in a constructive way. Cleaning, sleeping, going to church, movies, social events, other things that will allow me to meet new people and get out of my life as it is.
> 
> In that time I'm going to try my best to spend less time online.
> 
> If the mountain won't come to Mohammad then Mohammad will have to go to the mountain.



Good stuff, habbits are a btch to break so good luck! 

You can always share how its going and stuff


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Good stuff, habbits are a btch to break so good luck!
> 
> You can always share how its going and stuff



 My addiction to Goldmoon will be the hardest to break.

I know I have plenty of habits and addictions to break. Also in this time I'm going to get help to do it. Maybe get a doctor to prescribe some anti-depressants. A male doctor. I need to break habits not make them worse. lol

If I work at it hard enough I'm going to try not to come back here until I've reached some of my goals. I need to find things to keep me busy.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> My addiction to Goldmoon will be the hardest to break.
> 
> I know I have plenty of habits and addictions to break. Also in this time I'm going to get help to do it. Maybe get a doctor to prescribe some anti-depressants. A male doctor. I need to break habits not make them worse. lol
> 
> If I work at it hard enough I'm going to try not to come back here until I've reached some of my goals. I need to find things to keep me busy.




Aww, but we'll miss you .
Anyways, now that we're talking about giving up things, I quit smoking last week... Again... My goal is to not smoke for at least untill I don't anymore feel that I NEED a smoke. Prolly takes a month or so. After that, I'll just be without one untill I feel like I WANT to have one.

The hardest thing so far is walking by the cigarette shelf in the grocery and not buy a pack. It's quite easy to not smoke, when you don't have anything to smoke


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Aww, but we'll miss you .
> Anyways, now that we're talking about giving up things, I quit smoking last week... Again... My goal is to not smoke for at least untill I don't anymore feel that I NEED a smoke. Prolly takes a month or so. After that, I'll just be without one untill I feel like I WANT to have one.
> 
> The hardest thing so far is walking by the cigarette shelf in the grocery and not buy a pack. It's quite easy to not smoke, when you don't have anything to smoke



Our cigarette shelves are always behind the counter, I think part of that is law, the other part is that they would get stolen all the time


----------



## Ginnel

I hope Froggy reads the previous pages, how else will he find out that he is infact the whippersnapper instead of me 

Hmm infact me and Froggy are probably average age in the Hive


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Our cigarette shelves are always behind the counter, I think part of that is law, the other part is that they would get stolen all the time




Here they are usually right next to the counter, which makes it easy to pick up a pack, but you can't do so without the cashier noticing. So it's quite a temptation for me when I go to the grocery, since I have to walk past the shelf every time, and it's right there on the height of the eyes


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I hope Froggy reads the previous pages, how else will he find out that he is infact the whippersnapper instead of me
> 
> Hmm infact me and Froggy are probably average age in the Hive




Yeah, I think I'm the kid among the regular Hivers actually. 
Damn old grampas 

EDIT: Well well, apparently Galeros is the kiddo here


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> My addiction to Goldmoon will be the hardest to break.
> 
> I know I have plenty of habits and addictions to break. Also in this time I'm going to get help to do it. Maybe get a doctor to prescribe some anti-depressants. A male doctor. I need to break habits not make them worse. lol
> 
> If I work at it hard enough I'm going to try not to come back here until I've reached some of my goals. I need to find things to keep me busy.



I'm liking the positive attitude  

And no _that _does not count as keeping yourself busy


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Bankai!




Hmm so you are wise in the way of the Shinigami Galeros *sweeps his fur back* we'll see.

[sblock=Ties Blackrat to a stick and strikes a pose]






 [/sblock]

[sblock=Bankai!!!]






[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

HULK SMASH!!!   Drop Kicks his X-Box----> shoryuken -----> Haduken ----> Ultimate Haduken


----------



## Relique du Madde

/ MEGA CHEESED

I'm playing Street Fighter IV  I hear some wierd grinding while doing challenge mode.  Then a game error message appears on the screen saying the disk is unreadable.   I open the damn x-box and guess what...  IT SCRATCHED THE GAME!!!!!  DAMN STUPID PIECE OF CRAP MACHINE!!!  DEATH TO EMPEROR GATES!!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> HULK SMASH!!! Drop Kicks his X-Box----> shoryuken -----> Haduken ----> Ultimate Haduken



I know that feeling I played Vega and a few other characters for a bit and managed to get myself to 0 BP so after having my ass kicked by the legions of Kens, Ryus, Akumas and the occasional blanka I started playing Sagat, and kicked their asses, kind of, back up to 350pts but I didn't play that long


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> / MEGA CHEESED
> 
> I'm playing Street Fighter IV I hear some wierd grinding while doing challenge mode. Then a game error message appears on the screen saying the disk is unreadable. I open the damn x-box and guess what... IT SCRATCHED THE GAME!!!!! DAMN STUPID PIECE OF CRAP MACHINE!!! DEATH TO EMPEROR GATES!!!!



Is it a round circular burn? if so that means your machine isn't on the level and its burning into the disc, you'll be able to get the disc replaced anywho, normally the shop will do it, but if not it'll be a bit of a wait having to mail the disc to the people who made it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Is it a round circular burn? if so that means your machine isn't on the level and its burning into the disc, you'll be able to get the disc replaced anywho, normally the shop will do it, but if not it'll be a bit of a wait having to mail the disc to the people who made it.




I got it at a best buy....  I'm not sure I can get it replaced.  :^(


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Hmm so you are wise in the way of the Shinigami Galeros *sweeps his fur back* we'll see.
> 
> [sblock=Ties Blackrat to a stick and strikes a pose]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Bankai!!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Wait what! NOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> I got it at a best buy.... I'm not sure I can get it replaced. :^(



Just tell them it was like that when I got it, can I have another copy please, I know under English law you can get a full refund within I think its 48 hours to prevent impulse buying (as long as its in the condition it left the store), on American consumer law I'm not so hot 

We did it all the time at the shop I worked in, and they probably won't mind if your taking another copy, they'll probably get a bit narky if you wanted your money back though 

And if all that fails at the shop phone the customer service help number for the company, they're suckers for trying to please the customer, I can't count how many times we got overuled by the help line when I was in retail


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'll have to go run by Best Buy then after picking up the equiptment tomarrow. then.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Wait what! NOOOO!!!!




*whirls Blackrat's Bankai form around a bit*
ONE THOUSAND RAT GLOMP!!!!

*Sends Blackrat flying round the Hive to seek out Galeros*


----------



## Blackrat

*Unties the tail from the stick*
*Looks puzzled at the funny kitteh whirling around with the stick*
*Takes some tea and biscuits and continues wondering about the kitteh*
*Removes the monocle and waves it at the kitteh*

I say, my good chap. What are you doing with yeon stick?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> *Unties the tail from the stick*
> *Looks puzzled at the funny kitteh whirling around with the stick*
> *Takes some tea and biscuits and continues wondering about the kitteh*
> *Removes the monocle and waves it at the kitteh*
> 
> I say, my good son. What are you doing with yeon stick?



Heeyarrr Waaah wooop huwaaaahahhhh! says the oblivious kitty

*Kitty play with stick!*

not like a dog though, more sophisticated like 

sir instead of son would probably be better, chap if he's not deserving of sir and just, "I say boy" or "Boy!" if the subject is much younger


----------



## Blackrat

*Puts the monocle back on and sips from the teacup*

Good lord, the kitteh has gone quite mad. I say.


----------



## Ginnel

*peers over with underpants on his head and two pencils stuffed up his nose*

Wibble.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I hope Froggy reads the previous pages, how else will he find out that he is infact the whippersnapper instead of me
> 
> Hmm infact me and Froggy are probably average age in the Hive



Hmm.  Odd.  Maybe I was getting you confused with Galeros.  All those "G" names.

...

Or maybe it's your baby soft skin in your pictures.

I dunno.

...

sorry for calling you a whippersnapper.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *peers over with underpants on his head and two pencils stuffed on his nose*
> 
> Wibble.



. . .

I think the juxtaposition of this post with mine about your age is. . . telling?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> sorry for calling you a whippersnapper.



Thanks for the compliment, anymore will be greatly appreciated 

*whips someone and snaps at them, Chomp!*


----------



## Desert Hare

Desert Hare said:


> Evening hive. Just got home a half an hour ago. Had to get changed and use the restroom. Had a little fun after the doctor’s appointment. I had some spending money left over from last month so I caught the 4:30 showing of The International at the Nickelodeon Theater.
> 
> After that I hit the Casablanca Comics in Portland; I bought Superman Red Son. I’ve been sitting on the edge with this comic for too long and decided to make the splurge today.
> 
> Then on the way home I hit one of my favorite used book stores and found a near mint copy of the Iron Kingdoms World Guide. Of course Iron Kingdoms being 3E and is popular as it is I snapped it up. I have to start my IK library with one of the books, so why not this one?
> 
> Then I went to get some dinner and then finally made my way home. All in all a fun day.



Morning Hive.

How goes it in here today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Meh.

Making charts of yearly differences across a client's regional markets. 

And then statistical weighting.

Wheeee.


----------



## Desert Hare

*phuzzle bombs the hive with tribbles*


----------



## The_Warlock

Tribbles?

Mmm, good with steak sauce and root beer.

Now that's good eats.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Tribbles?
> 
> Mmm, good with steak sauce and root beer.
> 
> Now that's good eats.




I like my tribble medium-well. As for the sauce, it's gotta be A1.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> I like my tribble medium-well. As for the sauce, it's gotta be A1.




Oh see, I like medium-rare, preferably with a garlic rub and a peppercorn ranch sauce.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Oh see, I like medium-rare, preferably with a garlic rub and a peppercorn ranch sauce.




Ranch is good, but I prefer it on my salads.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Oh see, I like medium-rare, preferably with a garlic rub and a peppercorn ranch sauce.



Its so rare to get a good medium-rare, I want it pink in the middle darn it!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Ranch is good, but I prefer it on my salads.




See, that would mean I was eating bunny food. Which I don't really. Unless there's fresh pepper.

But there's place here that made an awesome filet mignon with Ranch Peppercorn sauce - I figured out the mix - and it's just great with good cuts of meat.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> See, that would mean I was eating bunny food.




See my user name and avatar.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Its so rare to get a good medium-rare, I want it pink in the middle darn it!




Hi Ginnel, sweetie. How are you today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> See my user name and avatar.




Oh, I'm aware of your clear connection to what I would dub...tasty tasty animals. And it's way better they eat the lettuce than me.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, I'm aware of your clear connection to what I would dub...tasty tasty animals. And it's way better they eat the lettuce than me.




Lettuce is a vegetable. Vegetables are good for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Lettuce is a vegetable. Vegetables are good for you.




People keep saying lettuce is good for me. I continue not believing them. Nature stole perfectly good water and packaged it in tasteless crunch. If I wanted tasteless and good for me, I'd just drink water.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Lettuce is a vegetable.



True.







Desert Hare said:


> Vegetables are good for you.



Generally accepted as true.







			
				Logical conclusion said:
			
		

> Lettuce is good for you



Not true for iceberg.

Unless you count the calories burned by the act of chewing it.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> True.Generally accepted as true.Not true for iceberg.
> 
> Unless you count the calories burned by the act of chewing it.




Which is why I don't eat iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> People keep saying lettuce is good for me. I continue not believing them. Nature stole perfectly good water and packaged it in tasteless crunch. If I wanted tasteless and good for me, I'd just drink water.




Well, as long as you are eating vegetables (whichever ones you may like) you should be okay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmm, aparently the fight between me and Ginnel has been cancelled.

*Geasses himself to go and do his homework*


----------



## Desert Hare

*seeds a field of cabbage tomatoes in the hive*


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> Hmmm, aparently the fight between me and Ginnel has been cancelled.
> 
> *Geasses himself to go and do his homework*




Bye galeros!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *seeds a field of cabbage in the hive*




Oh! OOH! BLAH!

Lettuce + stink = yeach.

How about carrots? Tomatoes maybe? Cucumbers? Anything but cabbage. 

Hwahlh...


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Oh! OOH! BLAH!
> 
> Lettuce + stink = yeach.
> 
> How about carrots? Tomatoes maybe? Cucumbers? Anything but cabbage.



Tomatoes; love 'em! 

Edited my post for you



The_Warlock said:


> Hwahlh...



 Is that even a word?


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Oh! OOH! BLAH!
> 
> Lettuce + stink = yeach.
> 
> How about carrots? Tomatoes maybe? Cucumbers? Anything but cabbage.
> 
> Hwahlh...




*Seeds a field of Rafflesia in the Hive*


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> Tomatoes; love 'em!
> 
> Edited my post for you




Thank you kindly. Despite ancestry which would suggest a love of cabbage, I didn't get that gene. 




			
				Desert Hare said:
			
		

> Is that even a word?




It's more a sound, but I'm fairly confident you can imagine the facial expression that goes with it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> *Seeds a field of Rafflesia in the Hive*




Hmm, set the stinky plant on fire? Or the Rat?

(Channels Indiana Jones Villain)

*Sets both on fire*

*Has a tomato*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Seeds a field of Rafflesia in the Hive*




That's purely evil, but I do like poinsettias.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Hmm, set the stinky plant on fire? Or the Rat?
> 
> (Channels Indiana Jones Villain)
> 
> *Sets both on fire*
> 
> *Has a tomato*




*Types IDDQD on the wristpad*
*Runs around the Hive on fire, making pretty balette leaps*


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> *Types IDDQD on the wristpad*
> *Runs around the Hive on fire, making pretty balette leaps*




*Hits Blackrat with Arnold Schwarzenegger to dampen the inevitable fusion blast*

*Considers that if ballet had more people on fire in it, it would be WAY more entertaining to watch*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> That's purely evil, but I do like poinsettias.




Well he did say "*anything* but cabbage"


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  Yeah... the game is totally hosed.   It plays well for the first several seconds of a normal fight then DIES!  It looks like the Rat and Ginnel both escaped...


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Well he did say "*anything* but cabbage"




Indeed I did. And you have successfully provided me with a reason to consider ballet an art form. As long as the dancers are all on fire.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  Yeah... the game is totally hosed.   It plays well for the first several seconds of a normal fight then DIES!  It looks like the Rat and Ginnel both escaped...




Try downloading the game to your console. That way, you should only need to have the disc in for it to verify that you have real disc, but it doesn't really read the game data from the disc.

Anyways, I don't have time today afterall. Going to a goth-club with GF and her GF. I do have time tomorrow however...


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> Indeed I did. And you have successfully provided me with a reason to consider ballet an art form. As long as the dancers are all on fire.




I have to admit, that would make it pretty cool.
*ponders how many ballet dancer he knows, and how many of them he could get to do that*
*comes to the conclusion that the only ballet dancer he knows is one of his sis's and that she would never do that...*
*gets depressed*


----------



## Desert Hare

You'll have to pardon my absence. I do some chores around here to help keep my rent at a reasonable level. 

I had to do a spot of vaccuuming.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You'll have to pardon my asence. I do some chores around here to help keep my rent at a reasonable level.
> 
> I had to do a spot of vaccuuming.




Well you missed a spot there...

Oh, what a horribly lowgrade pun...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *gets depressed*




*gives blackrat a bouqet of flowers and a kiss on the cheek*

Hope that cheers you up hon.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Well you missed a spot there...
> 
> Oh, what a horribly lowgrade pun...




You're so punny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wasn't there a no pun rule?  *Points Above*


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Wasn't there a no pun rule?  *Points Above*




zoinks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> zoinks.




That is why Piers Anthony would be shot if he visited ENWorld.   His Xanth books are responsible for the degradation of  literary puns.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> That is why Piers Anthony would be shot if he visited ENWorld.   His Xanth books are responsible for the degradation of  literary puns.




Oh the humanity.


----------



## megamania

boiled beets


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> boiled beets




Does this have anything to do with puppies? You're forever mentioning puppies.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> boiled beets




Smell like grandpa's feets?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Does this have anything to do with puppies? You're forever mentioning puppies.





I'd say something here, but I'm afraid I'd break her fragile psyche...


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Wasn't there a no pun rule?  *Points Above*




I think it's more of a guideline than a rule...

At least, I haven't seen anyone crushed by a giant foot from on high for mild punning.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> I'd say something here, but I'm afraid I'd break her fragile psyche...




Fragile? 

How many times do I have to mention the porn writing?


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Fragile?
> 
> How many times do I have to mention the porn writing?




A lot, I bet they want samples.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Fragile?
> 
> How many times do I have to mention the porn writing?




Obviously you need a sarcasm detector. Because I'm full of it. 

As to the second point, at least once in a section of the Hive that I'm reading. As opposed to the one's that I didn't.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> A lot, I bet they want samples.




I don't think Morrus would appreciate that. Besides much of it is full of content that might not be appreciated (incest, necrophilia, etc...).


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Obviously you need a sarcasm detector. Because I'm full of it.




Now I know to be aware of that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Let's not forget a dash of facetiousness, a pinch of cynicism, and a whole heaping helping of Raised Eyebrow of Shame and Scorn.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Let's not forget a dash of facetiousness, a pinch of cynicism, and a whole heaping helping of Raised Eyebrow of Shame and Scorn.




 Welcome to The [One] Warlock cliche festival.

Paraphrased from MASH.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh, now, that gives me an idea for a variant monster:

There was back from the original Fiend Folio, The Eye of Fear and Flame!

Now, meet his curmudeonly undead brother, The Eye(brow) of Scorn and Shame!

This could work. I'm sure it could.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> This could work. I'm sure it could.




 I'd love to see the stats for that.


----------



## The_Warlock

desert hare said:


> Welcome to the [one] warlock cliche festival.
> 
> Paraphrased from mash.




bwahahahahhahhahahaha!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> I'd love to see the stats for that.




I'll see what I can do.

Hmm, yes, Crypt Thing with a Bad Attitude; Coffer Corpse with extreme gesticulation abilities; yes, yes, must look into a Curmudgeon template....


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Hmm, yes, Crypt Thing with a Bad Attitude; Coffer Corpse with extreme gesticulation abilities; yes, yes, must look into a Curmudgeon template....




Sounds like a work in progress.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Sounds like a work in progress.




Gimme a break, will ya. I just had my epiphany about 6 minutes ago. Jeez!


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Gimme a break, will ya. I just had my epiphany about 6 minutes ago. Jeez!




*cracks a whip*


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *cracks a whip*




*grabs whip and takes it*

*Raises Eyebrow*

Sorry. I'm not one of those easily intimidated artistic types.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> *grabs whip and takes it*
> 
> *Raises Eyebrow*
> 
> Sorry. I'm not one of those easily intimidated artistic types.




Sorry Warlock. 

*kisses The warlock on his cheek*


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Sorry Warlock.
> 
> *kisses The warlock on his cheek*




Forgiveness granted.

I'm keeping the whip though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BAD desert hare!  No hypothetical cookies for you.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Forgiveness granted.
> 
> I'm keeping the whip though.




That's okay, I'll just buy another.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> BAD desert hare!  No hypothetical cookies for you.




Ohh. 

But I want a hypothetical cookie.

*Kisses Relique on his cheek*


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> That's okay, I'll just buy another.




You know a quality whip wholesaler? Interesting.


----------



## The_Warlock

> ...hypothetical cookie.




Better than a Rhetorical Cookie, I suppose.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> You know a quality whip wholesaler? Interesting.




No. I have to buy my leather whips from an online retailer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> ... *for* an online retailer...




FOR?!? Or From?


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Better than a Rhetorical Cookie, I suppose.




Exactly. You can't eat a rhetorical cookie.

*goes to get a plate of oreos and a glass of milk*


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> FOR?!? Or From?




From. Sorry about that; I had a word malfunction.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Desert Hare said:


> Exactly. You can't eat a rhetorical cookie.
> 
> *goes to get a plate of oreos and a glass of milk*




Rhetorically speaking, I can. 

But I think I'll take a fictional cookie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Desert Hare said:


> Exactly. You can't eat a rhetorical cookie.
> 
> *goes to get a plate of oreos and a glass of milk*



Don't question the rhetorical answer!


----------



## Desert Hare

Jdvn1 said:


> Don't question the rhetorical answer!




The question would be; Can you eat a rhetorical cookie?

I never asked that.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, I am taking my cookies and milk and going to watch Pitch Black & Chronicles of Riddick on tv. 

Later hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

And the Weekend slowdown begins.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Doing some prep for a video I'm going to make tomarrow


----------



## megamania

No word from mandy on Rev.   Not good.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> The question would be; Can you eat a rhetorical cookie?
> 
> I never asked that.




I've eaten donut holes so.... suuuure you can.


----------



## megamania

Membership revoked but I'm still here.    Bad Andy. Bad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Membership revoked but I'm still here.    Bad Andy. Bad.




???  Uh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> No word from mandy on Rev.   Not good.




If anything I'm thinking the situation is unchanged..   If something really bad happened I'm thinking Rev's sister or Mandy would have made a somber announcement.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Fight on?!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> No word from mandy on Rev.   Not good.




I agree with Relique. So far, no news is at least nominally good news.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's that?  A Rat's calling me out?  Luck for you I'm still awake... barely..


----------



## Blackrat

Are you still around? Had to go to the grocery. Now I'm here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm checking my connection strength


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol... with the lag it's like playing with ESP.  I got to admit, i love playing with dan.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Later Hive.

Next Time rat, you shall face the wrath of Dan Hibiki's ultimate attack of DOOOOM!   And next time, I won't miss.  Hahahahah!


----------



## Blackrat

'Twas fun. Those jumps were luckily timed. You missed both your ultimate attacks .


----------



## Desert Hare

Ahhh....nothing like a little morning music to go with my coffee.

Morning hive!


----------



## Desert Hare

So, off topic is now embiggened and no longer squamous.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So, off topic is now embiggened and no longer squamous.




Hah! It's been quite a while since it last changed. I think it's PirateCat, one of our admins, who changes it from time to time. Sometimes he changed it once a month, but it had been Squamous for at least half a year now. Good to see something new for once


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Hah! It's been quite a while since it last changed. I think it's PirateCat, one of our admins, who changes it from time to time. Sometimes he changed it once a month, but it had been Squamous for at least half a year now. Good to see something new for once




It's about 8pm there in Finland, right Blackrat? So what are you up to at this time of the night? I'm not saying its late (as a matter of fact 8pm is damn early imo) I'm just curious wht you're up to.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> It's about 8pm there in Finland, right Blackrat? So what are you up to at this time of the night? I'm not saying its late (as a matter of fact 8pm is damn early imo) I'm just curious wht you're up to.




Nothing special really. I just assembled a few lego models. I figured that I'll need minis for my SW game, so instead of buying the ugly WotC SW minis, I bought lego . The only model that I'm missing right now is a Tusken, and it's not easy to come by, since they stopped making that already . I could order a pack with Tusken from Amazon, but I've never bought anything from them, so I'm a bit hesitant to try...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Nothing special really. I just assembled a few lego models. I figured that I'll need minis for my SW game, so instead of buying the ugly WotC SW minis, I bought lego . The only model that I'm missing right now is a Tusken, and it's not easy to come by, since they stopped making that already . I could order a pack with Tusken from Amazon, but I've never bought anything from them, so I'm a bit hesitant to try...




Lego minis, I'd never thought of that. Awesome idea.

I've never had anything but pleasant experiences when buying directly from amazon. If you need to buy used, then make sure you pay by CC and keep track of your order.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Lego minis, I'd never thought of that. Awesome idea.




Yeah, I've used them sometimes for my fantasy campaigns, since I have like tons of peasants, knights, warriors etc from my childhood. And you can even build quite nice environmental effects (hills, walls, buildings etc..) with the basic blocks.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I've used them sometimes for my fantasy campaigns, since I have like tons of peasants, knights, warriors etc from my childhood. And you can even build quite nice environmental effects (hills, walls, buildings etc..) with the basic blocks.




I'm definitely going to have to remember this. 

Our group is 1/2 of the way into our current 3E campaign and I've asked Tad (the GM, known here as Superf(r)eak) if I could GM the next 3E campaign. He gave me the green light. So I'm hard at work designing the races, classes and spell system.

Think Ravenloft, but throw out the dark lords, replace the mists with shadow, add in a trickling of post-renaissance tech (guns and the like), a modified Masque of the Red Death/Ravenloft spell system, a skill set that is part Gothic era based/part DnD based and throw in some of what makes Ptolus Ptolus and a race similar to half-vistani and that’s basically what I'm working on. I'm also thinking about adding in a little Iron Kingdoms flair (since the advent of the steam engine and the repercussions of it need to be felt throughout the campaign). 

It's a world of waning magic and ascendant technology. As parts of it get completed, I intend to post it up and share with enworld.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, sauna is hot. I'm off to enjoy the heat.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Well, sauna is hot. I'm off to enjoy the heat.




Have fun.


----------



## megamania

Updated Siberys Seven Storyhour.   Building to the group reveals of the Elderich money origins, Mania being undead, Aura being a being of postive energy and just revealed Leeya's dreams (and hinted at her becoming a Cataclysm Mage)


Different DnD group than any I have ever done.   I need to speed it up to the battle scenes and adventures.   Too much 90210 feel to it still


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> ???  Uh?




People are never here when I come on or there are long ongoing conversations that end abruptly once I arrive.  Then the only time anyone has talked about lists of members and NOT forgotten me was Fru/Rev.


I feel kinda rejected (aka Revoked).  I still come here out of habit but post knowing it doesn't mean anything.   Thus why I only mention what I am doing in life, in my Storyhours or put up a bunch of smiley faces.

Folks have no interest in what I have to say anymore.


----------



## Desert Hare

Is the Siberys Seven a game you actually ran at some point Mega? Or it a complete work of fiction?


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Folks have no interest in what I have to say anymore.




 Poor guy. I know what it's like. I used to be such a social misfit. Never could fit in.

Finally, finally, when I found a game group could I let my hair down and feel free to just be me. Thats when I figured out that I needed to stop caring what other people think of me. That is, aside from my friends and family; but even then to take their cares with a grain of salt.

I care a little too much I think; it's gotten me hurt in the past. But I can't stop being a loving and caring person, it's ingrained in my core. I just need to put a small moat around my tower let the drawbridge down when someone has proven that they can be a friend that will reciprocate my feelings.

Mega, I care about everyone. That means you too. Sure, I've probably never met you, but that doesn't make you any less human. Keep in consideration that there are people out there that hope that those that work the hardest for their families get whats coming to them. I think you count among them. 

*gives Mega a kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> People are never here when I come on or there are long ongoing conversations that end abruptly once I arrive.  Then the only time anyone has talked about lists of members and NOT forgotten me was Fru/Rev.




Part of the problem seems to be that when you come by it is often between 11:00 pacific and 1:00 pacific which seems to coincide with the time people seem to leave the hive.  It also doesn't help that recently a lot of those conversations were really pent up frustration conversations between Aseon, Goldmoon and whoever else was around .  

The problem when posting during those conversations is that like it or not, if you are not apart of it or commenting on something that goes along with them, you'll end up getting ignored, specially if you post then leave.  Or what also could happen is that your post ends up getting buried by all the pent up sexual frustration and and no one sees it because it's not laced with innuendo.

Btw, you are not the only one that gets ignored during those conversations.  I often find that saying that random outlandish stuff sometimes work the best in those situations.  But then it also seems like people are straying away from talking about how crappy the world is getting (especially in the states) and want to focus more on the "giggity/phuzzleness."

As for not showing up in "hiver lists," since I'm bad with names, I only mention the obvious (ie those people who post a lot or had at one time dominated the discussion for like a day or so and those user name I remember at the time).  Most of the time I count on by memory being somewhat faulty so I don't think you should look too deeply into it or let it get you down.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hiya Relique. How are you doing today?


----------



## Relique du Madde

All right.  You?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> All right.  You?



Quite well actually. I just got done enjoying a calzone while watching I-Man and Sarah Connor Chronicles.

Fairly relaxing and uneventful day. Looking forward to tomorrow's game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmmm...  Calzone....  yum.


----------



## Wereserpent

Can I start the next Hive?


----------



## Desert Hare

Fine by me. 

So long as I can eat all the food in it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros w2ill eat the food in the first post :Q


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros w2ill eat the food in the first post :Q




Go check it out!


----------



## megamania

Four posts on the new one and this one isn't over a 1000 yet. sheesh.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Four posts on the new one and this one isn't over a 1000 yet. sheesh.




You need to lighten up a little bit Andy. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## megamania

I was joking.



Even when I'm trying to go easy folks get after me.  I was leading up to post #1000 which was your post now.


ah well.... next thread I guess.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I was joking.
> 
> Even when I'm trying to go easy folks get after me.  I was leading up to post #1000 which was your post now.




I wasn't trying to 'get after you'. Sorry if I came across as rude though.


----------

